# SANTIAGO | Public Transport



## AmiDelf (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info. It has more people than Norway tougether then = funny, hehe. Our capital and the biggest city only got about 500 000


----------



## Dämon des Bösen (Sep 16, 2005)

*Santiago, Chile*

NEW LINE, NEW TRAINS and NEW STATIONS


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Looks awesome, beautiful! publish this in the L.A. forums!


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

GREAT! For me the best Subway system of all south America.


----------



## Heilig (Jul 9, 2005)

That trains was made in São Paulo, Brazil. I have a pic from the train with no chairs.


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro (Sep 14, 2004)

^^Sure? They are beautiful. 
Nice pics. The Santiago Metro is impressive...kay:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yesm the trains are Brazilian, too bad Brazilians subway expand too slowly so we have to export them! Congratulations, Chile!


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

Metro de Santiago
my photos!

Quinta Normal Station L5




































Cerro Blanco Station L2









La Moneda Station L1



























El Parron Station L2


----------



## Hermann (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm proud to have this system.


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

New stations!!! Line 2 (yellow)...my photos!!!

Cementerios Station



























Einstein Station


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

If I understand correctly, Lines 4 and 4A are steel-wheeled. Lines 1, 2, and 5 use the French rubber-tired system. There is no Line 3.

The system map appears below:


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

greg_christine said:


> If I understand correctly, Lines 4 and 4A are steel-wheeled. Lines 1, 2, and 5 use the French rubber-tired system. There is no Line 3.


Yes, you're right..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

¿Cuándo abren la prolongación de la L2? ¿Y la L4?
:?
GraciaS
:wink2:


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> ¿Cuándo abren la prolongación de la L2? ¿Y la L4?
> :?
> GraciaS
> :wink2:


LAS 2 NUEVAS ESTACIONES DE L2 SE ABRIERON AYER, Y LA L4 SE INAUGURA EL MIERCOLES 30 DE NOVIEMBRE..


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

More new stations images


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

caglieri said:


> LAS 2 NUEVAS ESTACIONES DE L2 SE ABRIERON AYER, Y LA L4 SE INAUGURA EL MIERCOLES 30 DE NOVIEMBRE..


BieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeN...
:banana2:


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

Tickets area


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

*All new line 4, Santiago's Metro...my images!*

New Line 4 (blue)

33 kms

my photos!

































































i love this station!


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics, the new line looks generally good. 

Santiago has done well to expand the network over the last two years. It will be good when the rest of line 4 is completed next year.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Santiagos line 4 looks great, I´ve seen other pics. Congratulations Chile.


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

mopc said:


> Santiagos line 4 looks great, I´ve seen other pics. Congratulations Chile.


thanks!


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice to see LCD TVS in the station, and I love the walkway above the train on the last screen.


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

More photos...


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Here is a general map (unofficial) of the Santiago Metro. The line pictured above is Line 4 (dark blue), and it's only about half way completed. Currently, you have to take a shuttle bus between stations Vicente Valdes and Grecia. The connecting portion of the line, along with Line 4-A (light blue) will open during the 2nd quarter of 2006. There are also extentions of Line 2 (yellow) northwards, with 2 stations opening last week and 4 more in the next few months. Line 5 (green) is also being extended southwards a few stations to connect with Line 4-A.

Last week, the President of Chile announced the next round of subway extentions. Line 1 (red) will be extended east 4 stations. The line shown in brown will actually be an extention of Line 5 (green), and will take the metro into Santiago's most populated burough, Maipu. These will be finished by 2009. By then, the Santiago Metro (already the most extensive in South America and 2nd only to Mexico City in Latin America) will have 108 stations and pocess 104,5km of track.


This last year and the upcoming year have ushered in the most extensive revamping of the transport network in Santiago's history. 5 multi-lane non-stop toll (electronic tag system) expressways will have been completed (one just opened this week), the public buses will be completely replaced and the bus system completely revamped (plan Transantiago, www.transatiago.cl) and it will be coordinated with the Metro to finally give Santiago a public transport system worthy of any "first world" capital.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

How much did this line 4 cost per km?


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

Stations of the New Line 4 of Santiago Subway, My images!

this line 4 cost $USS 1080 millions per 33 km, trains included..

great light's effects!

my photos!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

^^this guy's taken some of the best pictures of santiago i've ever seen. caglieri, you're a gem! (!eres una joya!)

i see you only put some of the pictures here. you should put the rest of the Line4 pics you on Latinscrapers (veo que solo pusiste algunas fotos aqui. pon el resto de las fotos que puciste en latinscrapers, incluyendo aquellas del viaducto).


----------



## sfgadv02 (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, those neon lights are a great addition.


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

More images


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

nice photos :yes:


----------



## elmismo (Jan 8, 2005)

My Pics of Line 4


----------



## elmismo (Jan 8, 2005)

More!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

This new line looks amaszing, very modern, better than london's lines


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

Grecia Station
New 4 line (blue) my photo


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

Grecia Station, New Line 4 (blue) Santiago's Metro 

my photos!


----------



## Hermann (Jan 21, 2005)

Great pics, great stations, great trains


----------



## elmismo (Jan 8, 2005)

Today Pics 










*Buses System Line 4 CAIO MONDEGO SUBUS S.A*


----------



## elmismo (Jan 8, 2005)

Video Line 4

http://media.putfile.com/Linea-4


----------



## Dämon des Bösen (Sep 16, 2005)

I like it very much


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Santiago is sooooo nice!!!epper:
Beautiful pics!


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks johnny mass

more images


----------



## FreddyH (Jan 7, 2006)

Great pics indeed!... I'm planning to go take some shots myself.

Congrats!


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

Great pics!! Santiago's Metro is one of the best subway systems not only in Latinamerica but also in the world.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Very great metro! I'd like to know more information about it, for example: are there vocal informations inside the train? How many stations have lifts? Why doesn't exist line 3?


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Grt subway sys there man.......thnks for sharin' !

Grt work.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

FabriFlorence said:


> Very great metro! I'd like to know more information about it, for example: are there vocal informations inside the train? How many stations have lifts? *Why doesn't exist line 3?*


Line 3 was supposed to have been built in the late 1980's, but central Chile (including Santiago) had a strong earthquake in 1985 that killed a few hundred people. The funds set aside for the expansion of the Metro were used to deal with the consequences of the earthquake and plans for Line 3 have been shelved ever since. In addition, the city has grown and changed since the "master plan" of the Metro was drawn-up in the mid 1960's and the Metro has prioritized expansion into other areas of Santiago (south, southeast, and now with the current expansions to be completed by 2009, west and southwest). 

Line 3 would have an "L" shaped route. It would begin at Plaza EgaNa (now a station on Line 4) and would head west, paralleling Line1, passing Line 5 near/at Irarrazaval before turning sharply north and crossing Line 1 at Universidad de Chile (the tunnels and etrances/exits for a future Line 3 have been in place since the station's construction in the early 1970's), continuing past Plaza de Armas (Line 4) and crossing Line 2 and Cal y Canto before crossing the Mapocho river and heading roughly NW into the municipality of Conchali (I don't exactly know where L3 is supposed to go once it crosses the river and goes north). I'll leave for you a map showing approximately where the future Line 3 will be located if/when it's built.


----------



## Dämon des Bösen (Sep 16, 2005)

*Santiao Chile - Metro (new line 4)*


----------



## DirkVK (May 15, 2006)

Excelent photos caglieri, as always


----------



## p5archit (Feb 25, 2003)

It bears a strong resemblance to Barcelona's Metro system- the station layout, the access bridges and the lok and feel of the stations all remind me of Barcelona..which is a good thing..i love Barcelona's Metro system..

This looks great though...must admit that i am envious..

p5


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

New images, Taken this week..

Tobalaba Station 
Access
























Macul Station


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice station and train. I noticed that North and South American countries don't like to have overhang wires on their metros unlike Asia.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

My favourite metro system of the Americas!
kay:
It is simply great!!
:wink2:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice pics! Will Line 4 and 4a remain separate in maps in the future (once it's built)?


----------



## JFK (Sep 16, 2004)

Great Pictures! Can anyone tell me what Santiago Metro's annual ridership was in 2005?


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

DirkVK said:


> Excelent photos caglieri, as always


Thanks!


----------



## rissomordisko (Jun 21, 2006)

*boleto unitario, horario reducido*

[*FONT=Times New Roman]Boleto unitario, horario reducido. En el otro anden van hacia el otherside, se van por el techo, las copas y los cables, en ciertas habitaciones pasan por el muro, la ventana, el afiche o la pantaia, todo es en pantaia. El aprecio es el extasis del formato, la comunion de la forma. En plena desestabilizacion de los habitos emerge la mudulacion de los habitats, las habilidades nuevamente son puestas a prueba y mutan en la sofisticacion de las tecnologias. Metabolizandose, el trasporte de cargas multiples libera la economia, se envia contra si misma, como pura suspencion del deseo, emulsion de nuestro aliento, la fuerza desprendida en la encantadora sugestion de los materiales.[/FONT]*


----------



## Objetivo2k6 (Jun 26, 2006)

NOT TOO IMPRESSED. ROLLING STOCK IS OUTDATED. STATIONS ARE TOO SIMPLETON. BUT NOT BAD AFTER ALL. LOOKS FINE FOR A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY.(ECONOMY SHOULD BE GOOD, RIGHT?)

ON THE RIGHT TRACK, JUST NEEDS TO BE UPDATED (TRAIN CARS ARE SO 1970'S)


----------



## Objetivo2k6 (Jun 26, 2006)

OK THIS LINE LOOKS FRESHER , THAN OTHER LINES, STATIONS LOOK MORE LIKE EG: ROOSEVELT ISLAND STATION IN NEW YORK. TRAIN STOCK IS A BIT MORE MODERN THAN YOUR REGULAR TRAINS( SORT OF REMINDED ME OF MEXICO CITY'S 1980'S TRAIN STOCK.GOOD APPROACH.IN THE RIGHT TRACK. BY THE WAY, LOOKING AT PEOPLE FROM LINE 4 STATIONS , IS LIKE LOOKING AT PEOPLE IN MEXICO CITY STATIONS. QUESTION? IS CHILE A HISPANIC COUNTRY? I THOUGHT IT WAS SORT OF LIKE IN SOUTHERN EURPE , OR EAST ASIA.CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG. GREAT PHOTOS.


----------



## mcalla777 (Jun 26, 2006)

*chile is not european*

chile is from south america.I guess they are ,like mexicans, because they are hispanic.
you probably right about the line 4 in santiago. is the most modern one ,so far. I guess. the train cars dont look like mexican trains, mexican train were updated early this year so mexican train cars are the most modern in latin america .then san juan, puerto ricos come second, then third is colombias , city of Medellin Metro, if I am not mistaken.

I also was confused when I heard the name Chile. I honestly thought , that it was some region in Mexico, because Mexicans always talk about chile.Later was I clarify that Mexicos culture call a vegetable which is very spicy chile.

so that was the explanation 

chile in mexico, means a spicy vegetable

Chile in south america is a small developing nation


----------



## mcalla777 (Jun 26, 2006)

dont agree with you oject2k6. may be the rolling stock is outdated ,according to modern standards, from what i heard. The stations are not luxiourious,, but hey, you cant ask for first world architecture and design , from a small developing nation. right?
santiago's metro may not be the marvel of urban transit, but it sure is practical.


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

*Santiago, Chile: New Transportation System*

This week marked the debut of the new public transportation system, called Transantiago (ES) . The government and private companies have invested (ES) US$ 292.5 million. Changing the transportation system is a major issue, because they also had to change people’s habits. No more coins, no more waiting times. No long journeys. This system is run in the capital of Santiago with its population of over 5 million.

On its first day, hundreds of complaints about its service have circulated the Chilean Blogosphere. Every social change in behaviour takes some time to adjust. This new system only started on Februrary 10 so we need some time to get used to it.

Luis Alarcón (ES) has his own view of Transantiago, which also gives us an idea of what the transportation system was like before and the dimension of the change:

_Imagine the following: “You go to work and get on a modern bus that arrives at the indicated time. To pay you don’t need coins; you just pass a card trough a reader that will deduct from your balance. It has a handicapped-accessible ramp and braille for blind people. Furthermore, the drivers are nice and educated. It’s also possible that you have to transfer to arrive to your destination, but it doesn’t matter, you can get off the bus and get onto another without any charge from you’re balance. Or you can connect you’re trip with one of the many subway lines that go through the city.
This image could be of some European city or a very develop city, but no, this is happening in Santiago, Chile in South America, is called “Transantiago,” and is the most ambitious gamble of the current government by ordering a huge bus park, elevating the quality of life of the citizens as our bicentenary approaches, and more than anything, completely changing the urban transportation._

Describing the experience over the last few days and the people’s reaction, Cristián Muñoz (ES) wrote:

_After 3 days of a nearly collapsed city, small signs of urban chaos, of showing the worst face, the face of a non organized Santiago, things finally worked out, the basic parts of this mechanism worked, fit, got on. Transantiago is working. Ok, you can say that I’m crazy, that why I’m being so positive, etc etc. But it’ss not that way, I’m really critical of the system, but we have to see that now things are going better. The frequency of buses is better, the bus stops don’t get amazing quantities of people, not any more. Now everything is a little more organized. Also, they started using intelligent solutions. Today we see lines at the bus stop, something that never have been seen in Santiago. People realized that there is no return and that they have to use order. At last, the system is good for everyone. The other thing is that the directors of the subway decided (or were made to decide) to extend the schedule of the metropolitan train. Now it will open, half an our earlier, at six in the morning._

Tomorrow the “Transantiago Users Committee” is organizing a protest(ES) . The people that are on this committee are the ones that used to sing on the buses, sell things and also some community neighbourhoods. All of these people used to gain their salary on buses. This is one of the things with the government is dealing with. Also, most of the Chileans, used to take a daily nap on the bus, while they were going to work, or after work. Some times were on the bus for an hour and a half. Now, they can get home quickly by changing buses or to the tube, so no more “public transportation nap culture.”


Source: Global Voices
February 15th, 2007


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't see why they were changing both the line layout and the fare system on the same day.


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

micro said:


> I don't see why they were changing both the line layout and the fare system on the same day.


Actually I do not know exactly why this was an overnight change. But transport specialists argued the change had to be done like that, with high-risk, though. It was time to change the chaotic, disorganized, pollutant, stinking and informal old system.
If the system had been carried on through different stages, step by step, we would have at our disposal the new transport system not until in 10 years more. Some systems here in Southamerica, have been introduced this way, but they have lasted 5 years so far and will finish in 2015-2020. It takes a very long time!!

By the way, the fare system and contactless card could be used since January 1, that is, a month before the change of route layout.

Why on February?

Because the most of commuters and students spend their summer holidays away from the city.

Greetings.


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

*Transantiago on its first day*









































































Copyright holder of these pictures is forumer BERCAM


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks nice. Santiago could be mistanken for most european cities in many of those photos.


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

thom, could u put more photos please?... i'd do.. but i don't know the url's..thks


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

my favorite metro !


----------



## mentalidub (Jun 15, 2007)

estan buenisimas las fotos


----------



## Blijdorp (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like a beautifull clean and modern system!


----------



## rchateaubriand (Jul 26, 2007)

Perfect example for Latin America!
Countries, such as Brazil, should take this metro system as a possibility to build more confortable cities.
Hermanos chilenos, estoy muy encantado con todo esse desenvolvimiento en su país!Chile es más que un país, és una potencia del cone sul!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Congratulations...for me...the best metro system in the world* :yes: :master:


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

thanks for your comments. gracias por sus comentarios. obrigado por seus comentarios. kay:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Occit said:


> *Congratulations...for me...the best metro system in the world* :yes: :master:


How many metro systems have you visited in the world?
:?


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> How many metro systems have you visited in the world?
> :?


oh come now, SSC allows us all to visit each and every one from the comfort of our own computers .


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

This is a very impressive and unique subway system. Too bad Santiago is sooooo far away from Europe


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Iggui said:


> oh come now, SSC allows us all to visit each and every one from the comfort of our own computers .


Browsing photos is not a substitute for an inspection on the spot. A subway that looks shiny on the pictures can actually be littered with dust, cigarette butts and other tiny garbage. Moreover, only a visit can reveal how passengers behave towards each other in terms of politeness, eye contact, criminality etc.


----------



## Edo15 (Jul 23, 2007)

i think it's the best subway in L.A


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

The Best!! I Love Metro Santiago.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Browsing photos is not a substitute for an inspection on the spot. A subway that looks shiny on the pictures can actually be littered with dust, cigarette butts and other tiny garbage. Moreover, only a visit can reveal how passengers behave towards each other in terms of politeness, eye contact, criminality etc.


Actually and at least in the case of the Santiago Metro, it IS as it looks in the pictures. Very clean, safe and extremely modern with a high frequency rate. On top of that it offers a lot of services to the travellers.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

nastyathenian said:


> Browsing photos is not a substitute for an inspection on the spot. A subway that looks shiny on the pictures can actually be littered with dust, cigarette butts and other tiny garbage. Moreover, only a visit can reveal how passengers behave towards each other in terms of politeness, eye contact, criminality etc.


I agree completely with you.
:yes:


----------



## Edo15 (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree too, but in this case the subway is very safe and very very clean, in fact i've never seen garbage in it


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Edo15 said:


> I agree too, but in this case the subway is very safe and very very clean, in fact i've never seen garbage in it


I visited Santiago de Chile metro in November 2003, it was very modern and clean, but there was a bit of garbage in some stations...
:dunno:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> I visited Santiago de Chile metro in November 2003, it was very modern and clean, but there was a bit of garbage in some stations...
> :dunno:


You must have been extremely unlucky then since the Metro is very, very VERY clean. 

Let's not derail this thread, please.


----------



## Mistral1 (Aug 7, 2007)

One of the most stunning metro systems in the world!


----------



## DRQ_QF (May 26, 2007)

the best metro system, definitely a lot of stations are places to visit if you travel to chile


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Bitxofo said:


> How many metro systems have you visited in the world?
> :?


*174 *


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite metro in all LA


----------



## bep! (Jul 25, 2007)

The best of the south america!
Beautiful, beautiful, unmatched
10/10!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

great....congratulation


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

Its service is the best I´ve seen apart from the Madrid´s one...the only problem is that is not as big as it should be (yet)...for 2012 is definitely gonna rock


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

The stations are very well designed. It's very sleek and clean. Love it.


----------



## morphology (Sep 19, 2007)

where is line 3? is there a plan of planned expansion?


----------



## brianlee (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm sorry but isn't Metro de Santiago suffering from chronic overcrowding? Saw some youtube vides but couldn't understand...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

go to the latin forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548180
and official site: http://www.metrosantiago.cl/ampliacion_de_red.php
L1 http://www.metrosantiago.cl/extension_dominicos.php
L5 to Maipu http://www.metrosantiago.cl/extencion_maipu.php


----------



## caglieri (Nov 9, 2005)

brianlee said:


> I'm sorry but isn't Metro de Santiago suffering from chronic overcrowding? Saw some youtube vides but couldn't understand...


No,this happens only in rush hour, like almost every metro system around the world.
Before "transantiago" (the new transportation system) the metro was underutilized because his fee was not integrated, as it is now.


----------



## brianlee (Oct 14, 2006)

so i guess the transantiago problem has been resolved already?


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

brianlee said:


> so i guess the transantiago problem has been resolved already?


Yes, the "normalization" of the system is going the right way. Many bus routes have been modified and some new ones have been created. As of next week the fleet management software is working, so that frequency is going to be optimized, thereby improving markedly the system.
Regarding the metro, the firm has developed a programme to improve the service so as to become the one it was before Transantiago. According to my experience during last months I think it has been successful.
What is left to be done in the new transportation system is the acceptance of people who still want the old pollutant, dangerous and chaotic system. They want it because there was not need to transfer, to walk more than 100 meters to get a bus, to stop a bus anywhere, to pay the fare to the driver (and sometimes less than the official fare), and many other informalities and bad habits.

Best regards


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

morphology said:


> where is line 3? is there a plan of planned expansion?


Yes, currently line 5 is in expansion to the West of the city. It will be finished by the end 2010 and will be ca. 14 km long.
According to line 3 there is no official project (it was in the 1980s). I think it will be the next expansion, though. Indeed, some transfer stations were built for this project. We can see even the platforms in stations Cal y Canto (line 2) and Universidad de Chile (line 1). Line 3 was planned North to East with transfers in line 2 and line 1 (now they would be in addition line 5 and line 4).

Regards


----------



## bep! (Jul 25, 2007)

the best in LA!!


----------



## Edo15 (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah i'm really proud of our metro


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

Tiago Costa said:


> Companhia do Metropolitano de São Paulo (when people talk about São Paulo Metro) have 61.3 km. Metro de Santiago have 84.4 km. You can argue that with CPTM (Companhia Paulista de Trens Metropolitanos), São Paulo have about 330 km, but you will bring the question about the accountability of the CPTM lines (to me, this is not an important question). For some (including me), it is accountable, at least the most part. For many, it is not accountable, not even some parts. But use this just to say "my system is bigger than yours" is very foolish, in my opinion.


If CPTM lines are metropolitan trains, then they are a metro. For you they are accountable, for others they are not accountable... what's all this accountability business? You can tell the Chileans about the foolishness of saying "my system is bigger than yours". They're the ones who keep bringing up these comparisons time & time again.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

even if sometimes it's SO FULL, it's a very good metro.


----------



## C-Carter (Dec 14, 2008)

more pictures of *◊◊◊ SANTIAGO METRO ◊◊◊* 

MONEDA, L1









inside a Alstom NS-93, seen mainly at L1&L5









PUENTE CAL Y CANTO entrance,L2









between MACUL - LAS TORRES,L4









HOSPITAL SÓTERO DEL RIO,L4 where you can see the integrated transport sistem.









CUMMING,L5








​


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Nice pics. Looks fantastic!


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

*Proposed and Developments expansion of the Santiago Metro.*
---------------------------------------------

Note 1: There is no sense in creating a new thread to show progress in the expansion of the subway. so the News related to advances and will display them here too convenient. 

NOte 2:This "summary" of progress take several posts to avoid the saturation of this thread. (After this, she continued with the current progress.) 

Note 3:Moderators Gentlemen: I have reached agreement with the creator of this thread, it will be possible to rename the thread to: *Metro de Santiago|photos, proposals, projects, developments.* 

Note 4: Any product misunderstanding of my bad English language skills, I apologize.



-----------------------------------------------

In January 2007, it began with the execution of the works of extension of lines 5 and 1 urban rail. (metro)

The dotted lines correspond to projects in implementation of the extensions.








Source:*www.metro.cl*



> The extension of Line 5 represents the fulfillment of a longing for the inhabitants of the areas of Quinta Normal, Lo Prado, Pudahuel and Maipú, it will allow quicker and safer connections to highlights of the city.
> 
> Meanwhile, the extension of Line 1 to the east, is a clear benefit to all inhabitants of the city, then give new options to mobilize people living or working in the Las Condes district.
> 
> ...


More information in the source: http://www.metro.cl



mariosantiaguino said:


> La Extención de la L5 hacia el poniente es casi toda subterránea, a excepción de 3 estaciones que son las que estarán en viaducto..
> 
> _
> Viaducto y Campaña de Arborización
> ...


Some Progress in line 1, in February 2009



TONINOO said:


> Extensión oriente de la Línea 1 del Metro EMOL


Source: www.emol.cl

follows in the next post ...


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Image of the extension of line 5 to Maipu. (terminal station: Plaza de Maipu.) 



C-Carter said:


>


Progress to March this year (line 5) 



lk3gno said:


> Una muestra de las obras del viaducto del la extension de la linea 5, sacadas de la pagina de Tecsa ( http://www.tecsa.cl/obras_desarrollo.html)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source: tecsa.cl 
Tecsa: company that is in charge of building three stations of the extension (Laguna Sur, Las Parcelas and Monte Tabor)

Video of the El Sol station, which is projected as "intermodal station"




secundary Source:sebav
primary Source:Emol.cl


follows in the next post ...


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Sample of viaduct stations called "crawlers" and Pudahuel station, all corresponding to line 5
By May this year, came the first new wagons which run on the line 1 Apart from this month. manufactured by Spanish firm: CAF. (view right of the image area.)



cuaticocl said:


>


in terms of station coverage on viaduct and the roof of the "intermodal sun," he opted for the "tense structure (material based on glass fiber used in the construction of some stadiums and other works) as solution, some of the advantages of this were rapides de cosntruccion, easy to clean, lightweight, allows the creation of interesting architectural proposal and other advantages too. 


*more pictures of the new trains CAF:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36581906&postcount=809 

Trains for the line 1 and advances in the areas of line 5, ignaguracion addition was made at the time of the expansion of the workshops of the line 1. 

Among those who visited the progress was the president of the country, Michelle Bachelet.



TONINOO said:


> emol.com


Photos Source: www.emol.cl 

follows in the next post ...


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

first wave of progress in pajaritos avenue for line 5 on viaduct in the first half of this year. 

not throw any one time to avoid saturation of the thread. (so comments are welcome.)



C-Carter said:


> mirando en Flickr me encontre con esto:
> 
> (*Créditos* a Flavio Perez)
> 
> ...



¿more advances? in the next post ...


----------



## lightrail (May 24, 2007)

bisco_ale said:


> I see people critisizing santiago's metro, you guys really have to be there to see it, its very clean, practical, secure, modern, and uptodate. compareble to a lot of metro systems in europe and U.S. some stations have WI-fi, library, there is art in most in most stations. its in my opinion an amazing metro system BEST in Latin America, and very close to any metro system in the world. GOOD JOB SANTIAGO


Fully agree with you. I was there in 2008 and I found the Metro to be absolutely fantastic - modern, clean and fast. Very friendly and helpful staff; and inexpensive at 380 pesos per ride (about $0.65) when I was there.


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Regarding the value of the trip, although the metro is not cheaper in Latin America but 
You can use the card (here called beep! by the sound made by the machine to validate the card  ) which is integrated into the shuttle bus and in which transhipment may make up to three more, keeping the original value of the trip or maintaining a discounted rate since the next transfer only a few cents discount to the card. (depending on the schedule.) 

more information on: 
http://www.tarjetabip.cl/tarifa-integrada.php page in Spanish, rates are in pesos (in local currency.)

However if a person is mobilized only by the downtown and financial areas for a few days, maybe more is not required to use the ticket.


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

progress in May this year.



largoparentesis said:


> Sector Estación "Monte Tabor"



Old design of the stations on line 5 viaduct:





Secundary Source: ActualidadFotech on youtube
Primary Source: La cuarta newspaper. 

Hernando de Magallanes Station, and a small glimpse into the plans for the season, and coverage will have on the walls.




DixLoquo said:


> EXTENSION LINEA 1 ORIENTE DEL METRO
> 
> *ESTACION HERNANDO DE MAGALLANES*
> 
> ...


to be continue in next post...


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

progress of some stations (extension lines 5 and 1) by Flapefa user.



Rodrigo21 said:


> Con el permiso de Flapefa, postearé algunas de sus fotos... por cierto, bienvenido a SSC.
> 
> 
> Estación Monte Tabor
> ...


The first two stations belong to the line 5 and the last station on line 1 (which should become the new terminus of this line, as plaza de maipu for L5)


Several months already being discussed what the next line (s) once you complete this extension, there are rumors that the anger over state land line to the south east where a district called apsando cerrillos, and so Maipu, others believe that this line will favor the central district, with the northern area, the idea is that the line be as parallel as possible to the line 1, and prevent it from saturating.

The other point that must be satisfied that line is going through the less affluent sectors of the city. 

_The news of this text in Spanish (below) makes a comment about one of the candidates for the next line of the Metro._








source:www.emol.cl

The proposal is the favorite of many so-called "L3", which was suspended in 1985 because the revenue for this line were used for emergency action product of the earthquake of that year, and from which only the platforms are ready to receive the new line. 


To be continue, in next post...


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Ah! So then Santiago has an unfinished metro? If so please let me know so I can add it to my list!


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Sorry, not if I understood well , of course, whenever proved necessary to continue to build extensions. (as is the case.) and as I said after completing these extensions, and which is being discussed will be the next line for the subway. 

(And after this and they are discussing the extension next, which is very likely corresponds to the line 4A, which would join the line 5 in the Maipu district. Of course this last is not something official.) 

now what would also need to strengthen and build a train network approach (like the Paris RER.)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
These are pictures of a visit we made some forum members to a building area of the metro stations in Santiago, the station is called the "Gruta de Lourdes", correpsonde the extension of line 5. 

These advances are for the 30th of September. 

1.-Access








2.-








3.-








4.-








5.-








6.-Box of elevators (mesamina-platform)








7.-








8.-








9.-Lk3gno was here! 








10.-








11.-








12.-








13.-








14.-Ticket office.








15.- "The inverted pyramid" (access)









Source: lk3gno

:cheers:


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

dwdwone said:


> Ah! So then Santiago has an unfinished metro? If so please let me know so I can add it to my list!


The word is NOT "unfinished" metro, because it sounds like some parts of the system were built long time ago and still they cannot be used. The right word should be an "expanding" metro.

Best


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Signed agreement with the BID. (Banco Interamericano del Desarrollo or Interamerican Development Bank)_
> 
> *Santiago Metro is a global pioneer in generating carbon credits in transport sector *
> 
> ...


Source: www.terra.cl


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

President Bachelet runs first train in new section of Metro Line 5


> 1.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source: *metro* 


*Project Summary* (Line 5 extension):

*Length:* 14.2 kilometers 

*No. stations:* 12 

*Target population (approx.):* 1 million inhabitants. (five districts included) 

*Estimated demand:* 87 million trips. 

*Investment involved:* U.S. $ 600 million 

*Delivery: *

Quinta Normal-Pudahuel (December 2009) 

Pudahuel-Plaza de Maipu (Last quarter 2010) 

*Estimated travel time:* 23 minutes, between terminal station (Plaza de Maipu and downtown, Plaza de Armas station. )


----------



## C-Carter (Dec 14, 2008)

*More Pics of SCL Metro ( ffROM Flickr.)*



















viaduct&busway


----------



## Daguy (May 23, 2007)

source:www.emol.cl

Government considers constructing metro line to Ciudad P. Bicentenario
President Bachelet must decide between three alternatives to extend the urban train network. According to authorities, this option (i.e. option 3 pictured at the top of the article) would benefit Cerrillos, decrease congestion on line 1, and repromote urban development.

Main article:

Maria Teresa Ovalle

In November of 2005, then President Ricardo Lagos made known to which municipalities and neighborhoods the metro network will expand. Since this announcement 4 years have passed, and his goal is within sight: in December, three new stations on line 1 will be inaugurated, while in the western sector line 5 will reach Pudahuel, and will connect with central Maipú in 2010.

But the metro railway will not stop there, as new extensions are coming. There were 16 alternatives that were analyzed by "Sectra" (acronym: roughly "ministry of transportation planning") but in recent months these have been reduced to 3 options. All is with complete reservation (<-??), so president Michelle Bachelet will be the one who will decide.

There was talk of a line through Santa María Ave. and another through Irarrázaval Ave, but one in particular stood out: a route parallel to line 1, which would help to decrease its congestion, travel through six municipalities of the western sector of Santiago, and would connect with another project that the government intends to promote: the Ciudad Parque Bicentenario ("Bicentennial Garden City"), in the former Cerrillos airfield. 

*Regarding railway lines*

According to Metro sources and authorities who know the Sectra studies, the new project line to Cerrillos will have a 15 km extension and will travel - from west to east - through the municipalities of Cerrillos, Pedro Aguirre Cerda, San Miguel, San Joaquin, Ñuñoa, and Providencia. 

The route will use former railway lines from the train to Melipilla, beginning on the lands of the Ciudad Parque Bicentenario, following Isabel Riquelme to the Franklin neighbourhood, and then Guillermo Mann. From here it will follow Pedro de Valdivia towards Providencia. According to these sources, the route may follow Santa María until it connects with Tobalaba, and serve customers of Costanera Center.

The minister of OO. PP., Sergio Bitar, pointed out that "there are 2 or 3 options which are sufficiently competitive and have been analyzed in detail. We are in position to announce a new line". The three options are a line via Santa María, the delayed line 3 (which would split in Independencia and connect with Irarrázaval) and the line to Cerrillos. Regarding the third option, Bitar said that "it is a very good option because it connects southern areas of Santiago, traveling to more modest (i.e. less affluent) areas and intergrating them into the network, thus ending their segregation. In addition it provides relief for line 1."

This vision is shared by sources from the Metro directory. As indicated, the route presents "great social profitability". In addition, the route through which the train passes "can reduce costs and make construction feasible", thus not requiring large expropriations. In spite of this, the president of the Metro, Clemente Perez, said that it unknown "whether a new project will be announced. We are concentrating on the extensions that we are currently constructing."

Transportation engineers also analyzed the alternative. For Para Louis de Grange, academic from Diego Portales University, the line integrates urban development with improvements to public transit which reach the Ciudad Parque Bicentenario. According to his calculations, it could reduce 20% of the demand from users of line 1. The academic of the University of Chile, Francisco Martinez, said that the line could be routed in an industrial area, one that could result in a smaller number of users on the line. Nevertheless, in the context of Transantiago, one could modify the routes of the buses that serve the area.


Note from Me: If anyone wonders I had nothing to do right now, and was translating mainly for practice lol.


----------



## Thom (Apr 11, 2006)

Daguy said:


> ...
> 
> But the metro railway will not stop there, as new extensions are coming. *There were 16 alternatives that were analyzed by "Sectra" (acronym: roughly "ministry of transportation planning") but in recent months these have been reduced to 3 options. All is with complete reservation (<-??), so president Michelle Bachelet will be the one who will decide.*
> 
> ...


I think you meant:

_There were 16 alternatives analyzed by Sectra (Secretariat/Office of Transportation Planning) but recently they have been reduced to 3 options. All of this is in the strictest confidence, so President Michelle Bachelet will be the only one who will decide._

Thank you for your time, but please do not try to translate literally, because the important thing is the meaning.

Regards


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

Some more of our metro system.

MetroStgo by flickr


























































































































































All by FLICKR.


----------



## godetto (Aug 31, 2009)

Really interesting, Enhander. Has anyone planned a rail connection to the airport? From Pudahuel station it should be 7-8 km, not more...
It would be really useful, when I took a car from the city center the roads were really congested..


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

godetto said:


> Really interesting, Enhander. Has anyone planned a rail connection to the airport? From Pudahuel station it should be 7-8 km, not more...
> It would be really useful, when I took a car from the city center the roads were really congested..


there is a future plan of a light railway or tram to the airport, but first they are waiting to build the next steps of the airport, and some comercial centers (malls) in the way. The area need first more people movement.


----------



## Santiago Subway (Nov 4, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

Metro Santiago is very modern and impressive. I want a visit Santiago. Muchos recuerdos y saludos para todos los chilenos :cheers:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

It's really beautiful and its expanding a lot, but plizz, less pictures per post, guys!


----------



## steckner (Sep 13, 2010)

*track map?*

thank you for these very nice and informative pictures.

is there a track map available?


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Impressive network. Are there any plans for a possible Airport connection?


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

ovem said:


> Impressive network. Are there any plans for a possible Airport connection?


In the near future a LRT might be implemented running from the airport down to L1. Stay tuned for more news...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

The stations are beautiful and the trains are all very modern looking. I especially like the NS 74 & NS 93, replicas of their Parisien counterparts the MP 73 & MP 89.


----------



## Tiago Costa (May 17, 2006)

HARTride 2012 said:


> The stations are beautiful and the trains are all very modern looking. I especially like the NS 74 & NS 93, replicas of their Parisien counterparts the MP 73 & MP 89.


I think the same . Additionally, I like the very beautiful lines 4 and 4A, and the AS-2002 trains. We have some trains in São Paulo that resemble them, because they were manufactured by Alstom Lapa, São Paulo.


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
The NS 07 is also a wonderful train. Very sleek and modern.


----------



## Flo Flo (Apr 26, 2009)

I saw somewhere (maybe on Wikipedia but I'm not sure) that the Chilean President spoke about the Line n°3. I have a few questions concerning that.

1) Why is there a line n°2 and a line n°4 and no n°3? When the metro began to be built, why didn't they give the number 3 to the third line which was built?

2) Is it true that the President gave any information concerning that project?

3) If yes, what is supposed to be the orientation of the line?


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

From http://www.urbanrail.net/am/sant/santiago.htm

_Line 3 was originally planned to run from Plaza Chacabuco (Santiago Racecourse) to Plaza Egaña (La Reina), it would be extended further north to Conchalí (at Américo Vespucio Ringroad) under Independencia Av. (where one of the light rail branches would be built). It would meet line 2 at Puente Cal y Canto, line 5 at Plaza de Armas, line 1 at Universidad de Chile, line 5 again at Irarrázaval, and line 4 at Plaza Egaña._


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Flo Flo said:


> I saw somewhere (maybe on Wikipedia but I'm not sure) that the Chilean President spoke about the Line n°3. I have a few questions concerning that.
> 
> 1) Why is there a line n°2 and a line n°4 and no n°3? When the metro began to be built, why didn't they give the number 3 to the third line which was built?
> 
> ...




I help you

1) Because months before construction occurs earthquake(7.8°Righter) in central Chile. Resources for the L3, were used in reconstruction. Then the city grew to the south wherethe goverment built the L4, but always retaining the name "L3"

2) Yes, after the advertisement of the future L6, the president announces the L3 as part of an expansion pack for 2014.

3) 

Santiago in 2010


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This is a map of Santiago metropolitan area in 2014 




L1 Red
L2 Yellow
L3 Orange
L4 Blue
L4A sky-blue
L5 Green
L6 Violet
Suburban train - segmented


----------



## BKN (Sep 28, 2010)

beautiful sistem


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

mariosantiaguino said:


> Del foro Chileno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As previously announced two more lines will be added to the Santiago Metro. 
Those will be lines 3 and 6. Construction will commence next year and it will last for approximately 4 to 5 years. 

More information will follow in the coming weeks. 

Cheers.


----------



## Santiago Subway (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Video showing the new stretch (Barrancas - Plaza de Maipú) of line 5 soon to be inaugurated.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Amazing video


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Great video, thank you!*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Ultramatic said:


> *Great video, thank you!*


You're welcome!


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Photos of the extension to Maipú, inaugurated today*





*Opening today: L5 line (green) to the west, stations Barrancas, Laguna Sur, Las Parcelas, Monte Tabor, Intermodal Del Sol, Santiago Bueras y Plaza de Maipú*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




*The photos are from Barrancas station to Plaza de Maipú station*





L5 to Maipú 


Plaza de Maipú (Maipú Square), 15:00 hrs (a lot of people)















































































































* Barrancas Station*






































































*Laguna Sur Station*





































Av.Pajaritos


































* Las Parcelas Station*

































































































































































































































* Monte Tabor Station*
























































































































































*Del Sol Intermodal Station * *(buses from central coast, and near towns)*















































































































































































































































*
Santiago Bueras Station *






















































































































































*Plaza de Maipú Station*






































































































:wave:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Spectacular photos Mario! You really pulled it off! Great job! It's incredible how the Santiago Metro network has grown so massively the last 10-15 years! Back in 2000 The Metro had an extension of 40,4 km and now it's reached amazing 103 km! Not bad for the capital of a small and upcoming country. 
It's grown over 60 km in 10 years. Now it will really take off...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Chilenofuturista said:


> Spectacular photos Mario! You really pulled it off! Great job! It's incredible how the Santiago Metro network has grown so massively the last 10-15 years! Back in 2000 The Metro had an extension of 40,4 km and now it's reached amazing 103 km! Not bad for the capital of a small and upcoming country.
> It's grown over 60 km in 10 years. Now it will really take off...




Off course is not bad! and by 2015 will by 136 kms ! for the opening of the new lines, L3 and L6. 





*PD: Btw I am surprised by the low post that has this opening, we are not Paris but the system is excellent (fast, clean, and safe) and it is very important to Santiago, we have the second latin american sistem in extension, and one of the few in the world that is self-financed ...

But who cares..*


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Impressive growth indeed! By 2015 the city should have a very good coverage, and with the bus feeder lines an efficient system. It will be interesting to have some ridership figures by then.


----------



## MatuARG (Sep 21, 2010)

nice stations!
how many Kms are underground and how many elevated??


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

juanico said:


> Impressive growth indeed! By 2015 the city should have a very good coverage, and with the bus feeder lines an efficient system. It will be interesting to have some ridership figures by then.


Indeed and you're absolutely right about that! Today already over 2 million people use the Metro on a daily basis. Guess what! The Metro de Santiago also has its own stats page! http://www.metrosantiago.cl/guia-viajero/densidad

Cheers!


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonderful photos


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

More photos from the newly inaugurated stretch to Plaza de Maipú (L5). 

Sources: http://www.flickr.com/photos/metrotren
http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_mejor_flickr_del_metro_de_santiago



C-Carter said:


> más fotos de la Extensión de la *L5 a Maipú*
> 
> Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/metrotren/
> / http://www.flickr.com/photos/el_mejor_flickr_del_metro_de_santiago/


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Videoclips of the new extension. 


mariosantiaguino said:


> ^^ Ya existe uno





C-Carter said:


>


Cheers.


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Wonderful videos. I especially love the sound of the NS93/MP89 along the new extension.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

MatuARG said:


> nice stations!
> how many Kms are underground and how many elevated??


Perhaps this might help you out. 




xjarax said:


> ^^
> Tampoco encuentro esa información en el metro de Santiago  peeero..
> 
> Podría aportarte algo de info respecto a características de los tramos del metro de Stgo
> ...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
No habla espanol. What does _estaciones a nivel (trinchera)._ mean?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ I help you, "trinchera" is a "trench", in downtown Santiago there is a highway built this way. Metro "line 2" was built in the middle of this highway, maintaining the constructive method. 



*Some pics*
*
Autopista Central* 









*Toesca Metro Station (Line 2)*


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Okay, I see now, Thanks (Gracias)

I only speak very little Spanish. Here in the US, I took Spansion classes in high school, but nearly everything I learned went right out the window, so I only retained the basics, barely enough to even have a conversation with a Spanish speaking person.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Okay, I see now, Thanks (Gracias)
> 
> I only speak very little Spanish. Here in the US, I took Spansion classes in high school, but nearly everything I learned went right out the window, so I only retained the basics, barely enough to even have a conversation with a Spanish speaking person.


It's ok. kay: 


Cheers!


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
& same to you...cheers!


----------



## Ilyath (Feb 15, 2011)

I really liked the stations in the last video, I felt the experience more than in pics... I'm sorry that I don't live in Maipu xD.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Some information on the new lines 3 and 6 which will be completely automatic and to be inaugurated in 2014. 

Works commence in March of this year. 












Source: http://papeldigital.info/lt/?2011021401# (page 6)


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Wow! So 3 & 6 will be fully automated, just like Paris' Line 14 (& soon-to-be Line 1).

Are these 2 lines going to be rubber-tyred? If so, I wonder if the rolling stock will be based of Paris' MP05, which is in production & based off the MP89, by which the NS93 is based off from.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Wow! So 3 & 6 will be fully automated, just like Paris' Line 14 (& soon-to-be Line 1).
> 
> Are these 2 lines going to be rubber-tyred? If so, I wonder if the rolling stock will be based of Paris' MP05, which is in production & based off the MP89, by which the NS93 is based off from.


Yes HARTride 2012, at least according to the latest information they both will be fully automated. 

Regarding the type of wheels, that isn't clear yet. 

Cheers.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Here comes some fine contribution from the excellent forumer Cercanías_Santiago. 

This forumer has drawn a few infographics showing how it _may_ come to look like. So far nothing is 100% for sure so let's take this with a slight pinch of salt. 

Thanks and credits go to *Cercanías_Santiago*. kay: 




Cercanias Santiago said:


> estoy de acuerdo con las opiniones dadas sobre el sistema de alimentacion de la nuevas lineas del metro, me parece mas que metro esta planificando una especie de tren suburbano, me recuerda el S-s bahn aunque con otro tipo de trenes. recordemos que la linea 6 sera una linea expresa que contara con menos estaciones para dar mayor velocidad y así atraer a las personas que vienen por linea dos y linea 5 para que hagan el transbordo en linea 6 y despejar la linea 1.
> los trenes en que esta pensando el ministro me recuerdan mucho los trenes usado en el metro de Madrid los serie 8000. tienen buenas prestaciones en cuanto a velocidad unos 110 kilómetros por hora y además cuentan con aire acondicionado otro requisito del cual habla el ministro.
> en cuanto a el aire acondicionado en las lineas antiguas es imposible por el tamaño de los túneles y en especial lo bajo que son en cada estación.
> yo me inclino mas a llamarlo un sistema de trenes pesados mas cercano a los trenes suburbano que posee mayor velocidad y menos estaciones de lo que estamos acostumbrados con metro s.a
> ...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Hmmmmm....looks more like an HSR/NS07 hybrid.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Some pics from *L5*



*Barrancas*




















*Laguna Sur*



















*Las Parcelas*
















*Monte Tabor*



















*Del Sol*
















*Santiago Bueras*
















*Plaza de Maipú*



























*Other photos*


















































From www.metrosantiago.cl






Landscaping and urban improvements


In the avenues and Pajaritos Lieutenant Cruz landscaping projects were implemented. These projects consider the construction of gardens under the viaduct, the installation of a lighting system to be powered by the Metro and the replacement of all trees removed because of work. In addition, improved pedestrian crossings adjacent to the station on a viaduct.

In the case of Av Pajaritos, created a bike path, with higher standards, which allow users to retrieve a route they used for years in improved security and service. And in the case of Lt. Av. Cruz, the project includes the installation of traffic signals for new pedestrian crossings and road crossing Ailinco street.

Thus, the benefits of security and less travel time will receive the new Metro riders will be added advantages of progress and improving the quality of life of the community.





New Plaza de Maipú (plaza=square)

The new "Plaza for a million citizens" is an important urban site that will house the terminus of Line 5, changing the face of one of the most emblematic public spaces Maipú.

Located at the intersection of the avenues Pajaritos and April 5, the final design of the square came from an architectural competition in 2009 led by the Municipality of Maipú. Among its features, the "Plaza for a million citizens" will have a new concourse with bleachers, and more than 2,600 square feet for civic events.


----------



## pedrop414 (Feb 21, 2011)

there's no doubt that our subway is the biggest pride of all Santiaguinos


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

best metro evar.


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
ditto


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

pedrop414 said:


> there's no doubt that our subway is the biggest pride of all Santiaguinos


Indeed,  I feel very very proud, is one of the best things we have in Santiago. Is fast, clean and safe.


----------



## Patryk (Mar 10, 2007)

^^
Fantastic stations and projects of expansion. I'll be a regular guest at this thread :cheers2:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Some pics 



Poroto said:


> A continuación... más pics del METRO de Santiago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Neat pics


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just realized from watching videos on Youtube that the NS04 sounds just like the NS93 when it pulls out of the station. Neat!


----------



## Cercanias Santiago (Feb 3, 2011)

HARTride 2012 said:


> I just realized from watching videos on Youtube that the NS04 sounds just like the NS93 when it pulls out of the station. Neat!



hello HARTride 2012, in this video you can see a Ns-74 traveling on a viaduct
(the extention of the line 5)


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

HARTride 2012 said:


> I just realized from watching videos on Youtube that the NS04 sounds just like the NS93 when it pulls out of the station. Neat!


Yes, sound like but are not equal. The sound of the NS-04 (Alstom = The NS93) is rougher, shorter.

The NS-93 are great in every way, both manufacturing and sound.


*NS-04*






*NS-93*


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Thanks for the clarification sir. Much appreciated


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Santiago once also had a very good tram network. The first electric tram was tested 1 April 1900 and five decorated open cars officially inaugurated Chile's first electric street railway system, 1435 mm gauge, on Sunday 2 September 1900. The parade ran from the Mapocho shops down Calles Brazil, Rosas and Bandera to Av. Bernardo O'Higgins. By the end of that year, 56 electric trams were running on 43 km of new electric tram track. Other routes were constructed gradually. But the bad patch started during forties. Electric Bond & Share's power and tramway companies - the CCE in Santiago and the CEV in Valparaiso - were taken over by the Chilean government on 15 September 1945. The new Empresa Nacional de Transportes, which officially began operation on 22 September, inherited a fleet of 488 passenger trams in the capital: the 90 Brill cars built in 1926-1931, 40 vehicles rebuilt in the 1930s numbered #225-239 and #731-755, 17 4-axle German cars, 175 German 4-wheelers, and 166 wooden trailers - the latter all constructed before the First War. ENT vowed to revitalize the nation's urban transport systems and began with a program of tramway replacement. It removed rails from most of the streets in the central area and closed the San Bernardo line beyond the city limits. Finally, the tramway network closed in 1978. It is noted that it was not closed during the anti tram sixties. 

All trams have disappeared from Santiago today. None was preserved. However, the rails are intact on many streets, the line poles hold street lamps, and the tram depot at Calles Mapocho and Brazil has survived. The right-of-way of the rack railway on Cerro Santa Lucia - which closed in 1910 - is a pedestrian path called Camino del Ferrocarril, a name that baffles many residents. Santiago's rubber-tired metro system, which opened in September 1976, follows the route of the San Bernardo tramway as far as La Cisterna, and a new line is planned along the route of the Puente Alto railway.

*Can anybody post here photos of some remains of former tram network?*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Why line 4 has constructed with steel wheel system rather than rubber tired like other lines?

Will future line 3 & 6 also be rubber tired?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The last tram of Santiago. Chilean cities was mainly used double decker trams.

Santiago has the most modern metro network in South America. It uses mostly rubber tired metro. But I think it is not the best solution. Although they are quieter, accelerate faster, climb steeper, stop quicker, but also costlier because this is not widely accepted and very limited companies manufactures their parts. It is under continuous high investment. I think, for those reasons, the line 4 was chosen for steel wheeled cars. 

Will future line 3 & 6 also use steel wheeled cars? I recommend that. Rubber tired metro is not an ideal solution.


----------



## Cercanias Santiago (Feb 3, 2011)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Why line 4 has constructed with steel wheel system rather than rubber tired like other lines?
> 
> Will future line 3 & 6 also be rubber tired?



hello Ashis Mitra.
the line 4 and lines 6 and 3 future will be built to train with steel wheels that carry it allows more people, allow for higher speeds


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

Best subway in the Americas...


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

*ONE of the best, that's for certain. :cheers:*


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

Humberto123 said:


> Best subway in the Americas...


America, not Americas. America is not a single country, is a continent.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

kaiser_conce said:


> America, not Americas. America is not a single country, is a continent.


Nope, in English, the term "Americas" refers to South and North America as a whole. So the commenter was correct.


----------



## kaiser_conce (Dec 12, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Nope, in English, the term "Americas" refers to South and North America as a whole. So the commenter was correct.


not in english... in the USA. The USA appropiate the term.


----------



## Humberto123 (Oct 1, 2005)

kaiser_conce said:


> not in english... in the USA. The USA appropiate the term.


Whatever...:nuts:

Amer·i·ca geographical name \ə-ˈmer-ə-kə, -ˈme-rə-\
Definition of AMERICA

1
either continent (North America or S. America) of the western hemisphere
2
or the Amer·i·cas the lands of the western hemisphere including North, Central, & S. America & the W. Indies


----------



## iron_yuppy (May 5, 2010)

^^ post #201
nice artworks


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Santiago has the most modern metro network in South America. It uses mostly rubber tired metro. But I think it is not the best solution. Although they are quieter, accelerate faster, climb steeper, stop quicker, but also costlier because this is not widely accepted and very limited companies manufactures their parts. It is under continuous high investment. I think, for those reasons, the line 4 was chosen for steel wheeled cars.


Absolutly agree. the L4 for me the L4 is the most comfortable of all, fast, fresh and trucks because steel wheels support more people. For example Tobalaba station (L1 and L4), there is much influx of people especially in the platform of the L4, but empties quickly, it is convenient to enter the train as opposed to the L1 (rubber wheels and thinner trains).




Ultramatic said:


> *ONE of the best, that's for certain. :cheers:*





iron_yuppy said:


> ^^ post #201
> nice artworks



Thanks


----------



## dinoaizuddin (Jul 31, 2010)

such a handsome station of the metro..looks modern and nice ...bravo..


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Cercanias Santiago said:


> hello Ashis Mitra.
> the line 4 and lines 6 and 3 future will be built to train with steel wheels that carry it allows more people, allow for higher speeds


Thank you. Better let than never. I support steel wheel metros. 

I’ve some questions (arose after viewing some websites). Please answer one by one – 
1)	Will line 5 be extended from Paduahel to Plaza De Maipu?
2)	Will there be a new line 3 from Santa Ana to Pedro Argue Cedra via Pedro De Valdevia, Iradazaval Oriente, Nuble, and Franklin?
3)	Will there be a new line 6 from Tobalaba to Los Magallanes via Udraneta, Agua Salud & Gato Negro?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the former tram map, compared my present metro map. Note the former tram line was much dense in city centre. It also served many far areas like San Bernando & Puente Alto.

*Line 1* is following former tram route from Tobalaba to Las Rejas.
*Line 2* from Vespucio Norte to Cal Y Canto was served by previous tram. From Cal Y Canto to Los Heroes it is crossing many roads which once had tram lines. From Los Heroes to Rondizzoni was also formerly served by tram, after a one station gap this line is again following previous tram route from Franklin to La Cisterna.
*Line 4* from Princep the Galles to Plaza Egana was also served by previous tram. Macul metro station was also served by previous tram. From Vincente Valdes to Plaza de Puente Alto it is following previous meter gauge tram line. 
Blanquedao metro station of *Line 5* was served by tram formerly. From Cumming to Baquedano was served by former standard gauge tram, and the rest of line 5 is following previous meter gauge tram line.
Future *line 6* will use a little part of old tram network.

Planers should give thanks that they almost covered many areas of Santiago by metro, which was formerly served by tram.


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Line 5 was extended to Maipu in February. There are several previous posts on this, including photos and videos of the new stations.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

WHAT IS THE TARGET DATE OF OPENING LINE 3 & 6?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ 2014-2015


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Please try to answer these - 
1)	What is the target year of opening line 3 & 6?
2)	Why line 3 & 4 were not built early than line 5?
3)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Santiago subway network?
4)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Santiago subway network?
5)	Which are the highest and deepest stations of Santiago metro?
6)	Which is the busiest metro station?
7)	Which stations have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
8)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


----------



## tboy800 (Sep 5, 2009)

8. L1: Neptuno (It's located in Lo Prado city).
L2: Lo Ovalle (It's located in La Cisterna city).
L4/A: Las Mercedes (Puente Alto City).
L5: San Eugenio (Ñuñoa city).

7. Estación Central is the only station that has interchange facility with suburban rail network.

1. L3 and L6 will be finished in 2014.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thnak U, please try to answer remaining questions.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Please try to answer these -
> 1)	What is the target year of opening line 3 & 6?
> 2)	Why line 3 & 4 were not built early than line 5?
> 3)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Santiago subway network?
> ...


1- 2015
2- Because the project of line 3 was postponed because she was going to build in 1985, when an 8° earthquake hit the central zone. After it was never built, until now. You can see the original draft of Metro HERE

3- There is only one type of plattaform: the typical station where trains arrive in the middle

4- underground
6- Universidad de Chile Station, un Downtown Santiago
7- Estacion Central Station, and soon, San Eugenio Station in the new L6


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Remember this? *



mariosantiaguino said:


> New Plaza de Maipú (plaza=square)
> 
> The new "Plaza for a million citizens" is an important urban site that will house the terminus of Line 5, changing the face of one of the most emblematic public spaces Maipú.
> 
> Located at the intersection of the avenues Pajaritos and April 5, the final design of the square came from an architectural competition in 2009 led by the Municipality of Maipú. Among its features, the "Plaza for a million citizens" will have a new concourse with bleachers, and more than 2,600 square feet for civic events.


*
It was inaugurated today *

































Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*More delays on the construction of Lines 3 and 6...*

*Works on the construction of Lines 3 and 6 will commence in the second semestre of 2012, most likely in August or September​*



mariosantiaguino said:


> Obras de líneas 3 y 6 partirán en segundo semestre de 2012
> 
> 
> _Por Rodrigo Cerda Quintana, El Mercurio_
> ...



*Source: Obras de líneas 3 y 6 partirán en segundo semestre de 2012​*


----------



## zaguric2 (Nov 24, 2011)

:applause::applause:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

zaguric2 said:


> :applause::applause:


*Thank you my friend. *


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*It's Yuletide so let the children call out the stations' names ! ! !​*
*Metro de Santiago sorprende con voces infantiles que anuncian las estaciones en trenes*

Martes 20 de Diciembre 2011


• Iniciativa pretende alegrar el viaje de los usuarios y sintonizar con esta fiesta de los más pequeños hasta el 6 de enero próximo

SANTIAGO, diciembre 19.- Probablemente usted ya los debe haber escuchado en algún trayecto de las Líneas 1 y 2 del Metro. Sus voces, particularmente agudas, deben haber llamado su atención. No son los “Niños Cantores de Viena”, pero son igualmente dulces. Se trata de los pequeños amigos del Metro, que a través de un mensaje pre grabado, anuncian las estaciones junto a la voz de un adulto.

La idea, que fue implementada con el fin de quebrar la rutina y llevar un mensaje refrescante a los pasajeros que viajan en estos días en vísperas de Navidad, ha provocado toda una revolución en redes sociales, no dejando indiferente a nadie.

Y cómo no hacerlo. Es que al tradicional “próxima estación” con que una voz femenina anuncia la llegada de la próxima parada se suma el nombre de la estación anunciado por la tierna voz de un pequeño que dice “Salvador” o “Escuela Militar”, provocando más de una sonrisa entre los usuarios del tren subterráneo.

“En Metro de Santiago nos preocupamos por mejorar la experiencia de viaje y la calidad de vida de nuestros usuarios. Con esta iniciativa creemos que contribuimos con un granito de arena a sacar una sonrisa y quebrar la rutina de nuestro viaje de regreso a casa o en dirección a nuestros trabajos, y nada mejor que hacerlo a través de los niños que en estas fiestas nos recuerdan quiénes son los verdaderos reyes de la casa”, comentó Álvaro Caballero, gerente Comercial y de Asuntos Corporativos de Metro.

Los trenes, que llevarán este mensaje pre grabado por niños, recorrerán Línea 1 y 2 hasta la primera semana de enero.

*Source: *Metro de Santiago sorprende con voces infantiles que anuncian las estaciones en trenes


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago and Claro will launch Free WiFi Zones at 21 stations*​


loncopue said:


> Chile: Metro y Claro lanzarán zonas de Wi-Fi gratis en 21 estaciones del subterráneo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Source: Chile: Metro y Claro lanzarán zonas de Wi-Fi gratis en 21 estaciones del subterráneo*


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Santiago’s subway system is growing continually year by year. The long awaited western extension of line 5 is now opened almost 1 year ago.

Now we are expecting for two more lines – line 3 & 6. There are some questions relating this – 

1)	I looked early that line 3 will be orange, but now it is planned to be brown, which will be final?

2)	Earlier I saw that line 3 will run between Los Libertadores - Tobalaba Sur but now it is planned to run between Huechuraba - Larraín. Which is right?

3)	Earlier I saw that line 6 will run between Pedro Aguirre Cerda - Tobalaba but now it is planned to run between Pedro Aguirre Cerda - Los Leones. Which is right?

4)	Are Larrain and Tobalaba Sur in the same place in Santiago?

5)	Line 3 will be opened in 2016, and line 6 will be opened in 2018, but somebody told that Line 3 will be opened in 2017, and line 6 will be opened in 2016. Which is right?

6)	I heard line 3 & 6 will be driver-less steel-wheeled train. Steel-wheel is right, but driver-less lines will be again too costly (like rubber-tired lines 1, 2 & 5). I don’t recommend that. Has it finalized for driver-less trains for future line 3 & 6?

7)	How is construction going on line 3 & 6? Has they started? Please post some photos.

8)	Will both line 3 & 6 be fully underground? I heard so.

9)	Will line 6 be final extension of Santiago metro?

10)	And finally, *has any final decision done about return of tram in Santiago*? Or building a light rail system? If yes, please write some details. Please also post some photos of REMAINS OF FORMER SANTIAGO TRAM, and THE NEWEST EXTENSION OF LINE 5 TO PLAZA DE MAIPU.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Santiago’s subway system is growing continually year by year. The long awaited western extension of line 5 is now opened almost 1 year ago.
> 
> Now we are expecting for two more lines – line 3 & 6. There are some questions relating this –
> 
> ...


What is this? Some kind of form or survey? 


You've got all the information needed on this thread, in the Chilean Forum as well on Wikipedia and this is not a tram/lrt thread. Everything that we know so far can be found here and there, some uncertainties remain and we - the Chilean forumers - still haven't got access to all information. More information will be leaking out throughout 2012, some of it will probably revise previous information and some probably won't, and so forth. Have patience.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

As time goes on more information will be posted here or/and in the Chilean Forum. Have patience, please. Thank you.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Chilenofuturista said:


> What is this? Some kind of form or survey?
> 
> 
> You've got all the information needed on this thread, in the Chilean Forum as well on Wikipedia and this is not a tram/lrt thread. Everything that we know so far can be found here and there, some uncertainties remain and we - the Chilean forumers - still haven't got access to all information. More information will be leaking out throughout 2012, some of it will probably revise previous information and some probably won't, and so forth. Have patience.


It is not possible because I can't read/write Spanish.

I hope somebody will write answers as an urban rail fan.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Line 6 experiences changes in its design - it will now also reach the municipalities of Pedro Aguirre Cerda and Cerrillos*





> *Cambian trazado de Línea 6 del Metro: Llegará a Pedro Aguirre Cerda y Cerrillos.*
> 
> Las obras se retrasarán sólo un mes respecto al plan inicial, y significarán una inyección adicional de seis millones de dólares.
> 
> ...


Source: Cambian trazado de Línea 6 del Metro: Llegará a Pedro Aguirre Cerda y Cerrillos


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Santiago Metro when L3 and L6 are finally completed (2016-2018).* 

Note that this transit map includes the latest modifications (read the note above). Courtesy of forumer themathiaxstyle. 





themathiaxstyle said:


> NUEVO PLANO DE RED


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Yes, I'm now starting writing a book about those cities metro systems, where previously was tram systems. So these type of quiries is going on.
> 
> Anyhow, if you can't respect somebody, don't dis-recpect that person.


As I have pointed out in a pm, please don't disrespect the forum, either. You are capable of going through the threads and gathering information the same as everyone else. If you are sincerely writing a book, you will need to get used to professional research as opposed to hoping everyone will provide you with the answers! :yes:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

New Video of Line 6, including changes in its desing


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

mariosantiaguino said:


> New Video of Line 6, including changes in its desing


Thank you for this contribution! kay:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Some pics of
*


Metro de Santiago



_DSC0133 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr



BGP_4382 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


DEL SOL1 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr



PLAZA DE MAIPÚ 3 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr



086F7773 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


086F7872 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


086F9107 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


69709 024 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


69709 093 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


69709 223 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


DSC_5086 copia por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


Panoramica Salvador por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0011 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0018 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0020 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0043 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0059_1 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0066 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0127_2 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0104 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


BGP_9809 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0219azul por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


recorrido primer tren L1 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


separata_cultura por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0030 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


:wave:​


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago will increase its frequency on lines 1, 2 and 5 while it awaits 108 new rail cars ​*


kurotashio said:


> El Mercurio - 23 de Febrero 2012


*- The interval time will decrease on these three lines as part of the aforementioned measure:* 

L1 (From 110 -> 100 seconds)
L2 (decrease to less than 120 seconds)
L5 (will be same interval time as on L2)



*- The number of rubber-tyred rail cars will grow from today's 751 to 859 by the end of this very same year.* 







*Source:* Metro aumentará la frecuencia de trenes en líneas 1, 2 y 5


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Does anyone know what rolling stock will be implemented? All I can interpret from the article above is that CAF will build them (if I read correctly. I apologize, my Spanish is terrible).

On a sad note, did anyone hear about this derailment? Not sure what part of the system it happened on, but it looks like an NS 93 is out of commisson. The good news; no injuries reported.








> A Santiago subway train suddenly derailed near a children's playground Tuesday, smashing parked vehicles and colliding into a nearby apartment building.
> 
> The Metro train was not in service at the time of the accident and was carrying no passengers as it made its way to an above ground storage facility.
> 
> ...


http://english.ntdtv.com/ntdtv_en/n...muter-train-derails-in-bustling-santiago.html


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Does anyone know what rolling stock will be implemented? All I can interpret from the article above is that CAF will build them (if I read correctly. I apologize, my Spanish is terrible).
> 
> On a sad note, did anyone hear about this derailment? Not sure what part of the system it happened on, but it looks like an NS 93 is out of commisson. The good news; no injuries reported.
> ...


They will be built by CAF. 



Yeah, but that derailment is old news by now and really, nothing really serious happened. Don't worry. kay: 

Cheers!


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Thanks sir!


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*In May Metro de Santiago will finish refurbishing five stations on L1​*
*Those are:

Manuel Montt
Los Leones
Alcántara
El Golf
Escuela Militar*





> Metro concluirá en mayo la remodelación de cinco estaciones de Línea 1
> 
> Se trata de Manuel Montt, Los Leones, Alcántara, El Golf y Escuela Militar, las cuales forman parte de la primera etapa de un plan de reemplazo de cerámicos. El proyecto contempla la remodelación de 20 estaciones, que estarán listas en un plazo de 4 años.
> 
> ...


*Source: Metro concluirá en mayo la remodelación de cinco estaciones de Línea 1*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Courtesy of Mariosantiaguino & Kurotashio. 

Some of the old L5 stations are currently being expanded. *




Mariosantiaguino said:


> Avanza la ampliación de las antiguas estaciones en viaducto de la Línea 5
> 
> *Video*: http://www.3tv.cl/index.php?m=video&v=24084






kurotashio said:


> Vía : Facebook Metro de Santiago


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*CAF Praises Metro de Santiago​*


> *Fabricante de trenes españoles del Metro alaba el sistema de la capital pese a aumento de pasajeros por Transantiago*
> 
> *Luis Giralt, director para América Latina de CAF- que provee trenes también a Italia, Brasil, Colombia, China, EEUU, dijo a La Tercera que "sinceramente, pueden estar orgullosos del Metro que tienen".*
> 
> ...


*Source:* Fabricante de trenes españoles del Metro alaba el sistema de la capital pese a aumento de pasajeros por Transantiago


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/03/idUS43860+03-Jul-2012+HUG20120703​*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Remember this? -> "First A/C Equipped Rail Cars Are on Their Way"*

*Well, these first ones have finally arrived...​*
























































































































































































































*Source: Terra*


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Awesomes!

They´re the same model that CAF provided 2 years ago (NS-07), but these will have spot for wheel chair and air condition . Here some videos


















​


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Great videos! ^^


*Main Corners of Irarrázaval Avenue To Be Modified by Lines 3 and 6​*


Mariosantiaguino said:


>


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Line 3 Works Will Interfere with 40 Sectors of the Nation's Capital​*



Cercanias Santiago said:


>


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Bombardier To (Probably) Set Up a Plant in Chile​*


Cercanias Santiago said:


>


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Source: http://photoblog.nbcnews.com/_news/...dents-protest-education-cuts-in-santiago?lite


----------



## Maggita (Mar 13, 2010)

cada dia achican mas los carros del metro.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro of Santiago de Chile, seen with the eyes of a US tourist. *


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*By 2013 All Station Signs To Be Bilingual​*


Mariosantiaguino said:


> *En 2013 todas las estaciones de Metro tendrán letreros en inglés*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago Acquires Train Simulators​*


Cercanias Santiago said:


>


----------



## Cercanias Santiago (Feb 3, 2011)

construction of the Santiago subway Line 1 in 1974
construction du métro de Santiago en 1974



IERS said:


>


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*New Lines To Be Equipped with Screen Doors​*

*Construction starts next month.​*


Cercanias Santiago said:


>


----------



## Cercanias Santiago (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/chile/santiago/travel-tips-and-articles/76820

*10. Universidad de Chile, Santiago, Chile*


There are many stations that have elements of art in them, but few compare with Universidad de Chile for the feeling you’ve stepped inside a gallery – or a Renaissance church. The station walls are covered with a giant mural by Mario Toral that explores Chile‘s history in a grand heroic style that sometimes recalls Soviet art, sometimes an art deco cinema. But this is not bland public art. Toral pulls no punches, and all the pain of Chile’s past – torture, fear, oppression – are there as well as its high points. It’s a majestic achievement and well worth a detour.

There are other artistic highlights in them thar tunnels: try Santa Lucia station, with traditional Portuguese tiles donated by the Lisbon metro.



Viajando al oleo por Inti, en Flickr


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Construction of Line 6 To Commence By The End of This Month​*


kurotashio said:


> El Mercurio - 4 de Septiembre 2012
> *Confirman el inicio de construcción de Línea 6 para fines de septiembre*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Construction Began Today (Line 3 & 6)​*



Cercanias Santiago said:


> ^^ puta que te levantai temprano mario, obligao a ir a colgar la noticia a latinscrapers xD








Cercanias Santiago said:


> *Inician obras de construcción de Línea 3 y 6 del Metro*
> 
> Esta mañana el Presidente Sebastián Piñera dio a conocer el trazado final de las nuevas líneas 3 y 6 del Metro de Santiago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*The Network in 6 Years To Come (2018)​*



kurotashio said:


> Más fotos


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Our underground in 2018.* 



Mariosantiaguino said:


> Nuestra Red en 2018



*Hopefully the Chilean forumers will keep us updated with photographs during the construction time period. *


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Video clip on the coming expansion
*
http://www.3tv.cl/index.php?m=video&v=26047


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Lines 3 & 6 (Official Site)​*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago, 37 years ago when it only had a length of 8, 2 km and consisted of 12 stations. 
*

*Source: Metro de Santiago's Official Facebook Page*



IERS said:


> En facebook acaban de publicar una foto por el aniversario del metro...
> 
> "¡Hace 37 años hicimos el primer viaje! En ese entonces la red tenía 8, 2 km y solo 12 estaciones, y era paseo obligado para las familias chilenas asombradas por la modernidad del tren subterráneo."


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*The first railcars equipped with A/C have finally arrived to Santiago de Chile and are on track.
*




TVJoSePHs said:


> (Alguien tiene el dato de cuantos ya han llegado? porque al lado del que debutó hoy, se ve otro.)
> 
> Fotos de su inauguración en los talleres. (Gentileza de Jorge Arellano)
> 
> ...


*Courtesy of Jorge Arellano.​*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

The new railcar calling at *"Los Héroes"*. 

According to some sources it is called *NS-2012*. 

*Photo courtesy of Mariosantiaguino (and Marsupilami)*. 



Mariosantiaguino said:


> Hoy con Felipe (Marsu) esperamos (como 40 minutos por que lo vimos en el anden del frente xD) en Los Héroes el nuevo NS-07. El tren se ve hermoso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*More photographs​*



































































































































































*Source: "Este es el nuevo tren con aire acondicionado del Metro de Santiago"​*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Ad for Lines 3 & 6​*



Thefx said:


> Por si no lo han visto... un video corportativo sobre L3 y L6.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago's Master Plan for 2020-2025 was presented yesterday during a presentation held at this year's edition of the Salón del Automóvil. 
*


Mariosantiaguino said:


>


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

^^

*Link to the conference.​*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Giant Station Ventilation Fans Installed​*


byron bnn said:


> Con nuevos megaventiladores comienza Plan Verano 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago Turns 44 Years Old​*


byron bnn said:


> Metro cumple 44 años en medio del proceso de expansión más grande de su historia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Future Line 6 Station "Estadio Nacional"​*


Cercanias Santiago said:


>


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Care to participate in an art contest?​*


Cercanias Santiago said:


>





byron bnn said:


> la fuente es: http://www.metro.cl/cultura/concursorevestimiento


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Construction Has Commenced​*


byron bnn said:


> la fuente es: http://www.metrosantiago.cl/ ^^





kurotashio said:


>


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*"Plan 100" Aims to Improve Train Frequencies (From 2 Minutes Down to 100 Seconds)​*


kurotashio said:


> La Tercera - 14 de Noviembre 2012
> *"Plan 100" de Metro busca aumentar frecuencia de los trenes de dos minutos a 100 segundos*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago Assumes CoMET Presidency​*


Cercanias Santiago said:


> *Metro de Santiago asume presidencia de prestigiosa organización que reúne a principales trenes subterráneos del mundo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Siemens Ad in Today's El Mercurio​*


Cercanias Santiago said:


> Parece que este próximo años SIEMENS se viene con todo para tratar de ganar la licitación de los trenes de la Linea 3 y 6, hoy en el mercurio salio a media pagina este aviso promocionando sus trenes con sistema sin conductor Trainguard MT. la competencia se viene fuerte con CAF,siemens y Alstom. ojala que metro se avive y busque algo mas que la compra de trenes.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Courtesy of forumer feelipillo*



feelipillo said:


> Interesante diseño de estos trenes Siemens.
> 
> Relacionado con el Metro, una foto que tomé el lunes cerca del taller de Neptuno, con las últimas novedades (los trenes con AA).
> 
> ...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Neat photo. Great to see an NS 93 (MP 89CC) alongside an NS 12.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Neat photo. Great to see an NS 93 (MP 89CC) alongside an NS 12.


Indeed! 

Cheers!:cheers:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*L6 U/C at Franklin Station (Future Interchange between L2 and L6)​*


Mrzer0x said:


> Muchachos acá les traigo unas fotazas gracias a la buena onda de Nicolás Fuentes (@_nfuentes) Así que vayan a agradecerle todos a Twitter por haber compartido este material con nosotros.
> 
> Se trata de imágenes de la construcción de la linea 6 de Metro de Santiago, en lo que es la intersección con la linea 2 en Estación Franklin.
> 
> ...


*Source: Twitter Account ( https://twitter.com/_nfuentes )*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Installation of New Lifts (Manuel Montt Station, L1)​*


Tryambakam said:


> Algunas tomas de la estructura para ascensores en Manuel Montt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*New CAF Shipment Has Arrived​*


byron bnn said:


> La semana pasada nos llegaron los últimos trenes con aire acondicionado al puerto de San Antonio. Ahora haremos algunos ajustes antes de que entren a operación en Línea 1 .
> 
> Los nuevos trenes nos permiten aumentar la capacidad y redistribuir la flota en toda la red. En la próxima etapa equiparemos con A/C el resto de los trenes de Línea 1. Luego será el turno de los trenes de Línea 2 y Línea 5.
> 
> ...


*Source: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Metro-de-Santiago-Chile/171538782666*


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Awesome! Is this the continuation of the NS 12 stock?


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Awesome! Is this the continuation of the NS 12 stock?


Yup! :yes: 

Sorry for the delay. 

Cheers!


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Archeological discovery delays construction of Chilean metro line​*
*Halt to construction of Metro station Hospitales of the new Line 3 of the Santiago Metro as ruins from the turn of the 19th century are found on-site. *

Construction of a new metro line in Chile’s capital has been put on hold following the discovery both of colonial and Pre-Columbian artefacts.

Work on Metro Hospitales on the new Line 3 is on standby after a large, colonial or republican-era structure was unearthed under Plaza Blest at the Universidad de Chile.

While examining the site, archeologists working for Metro de Santiago found hundreds of pieces of metal, glass and ceramic from the late 18th or early 19th century. Pre-Columbian tools for carving stone and wood were also uncovered.

Rodrigo Sepulveda, an anthropologist at the Universidad de Chile, told The Santiago Times that finding such a complete archeological site was uncommon in major cities.

"[The structure] is complete. It's marvelous," Sepulveda said. "In urban archeology ... you rarely find continuous spaces, just fragments, remains."

In response to the findings, faculty members and administrators from the Universidad de Chile have formed a three-part commission with the employees of the Metro de Santiago and Chile's Counsel of National Monuments (CNM) to discuss the future of the site. Faculty members on the commission advocate for making the findings accessible to the public while keeping them near the original site.

Dr. Iñes Pepper, president of the university’s Medical Faculty Association, is a member of the commission who supports displaying artifacts near the plaza. This could mean creating an on-site museum or incorporating a display of the remains into the design of Metro Hospitales, she said.

"Sometimes you go [to a museum] and see an artifact behind glass and it feels so out of context," Pepper told The Santiago Times. "You don't know where it came from so it doesn't even impress you."

The structure unearthed at the site has brick walls, a stone and brick foundation and multiple cobblestone patios. According to the National Academics Association of the Universidad de Chile (ACAUCH), which issued a statement in favor of preserving the site, the building appears to have been a public one and likely extends beyond the 6,162 square feet excavated for the metro station.

Metro de Santiago uncovered the remains during a pre-construction archeological dig. Chile's Environmental Impact Law requires builders to conduct archeological studies before beginning construction in certain areas. The investigation at Metro Hospitales dig is ongoing, and a report submitted by the site manager and the chief archeologist mentions the possibility of finding more pre-Hispanic or colonial era remains.

Pre-Hispanic tools and a primitive fireplace found 43 inches below ground level — 20 inches deeper than the large structure from the colonial or republican-era — both point to the presence of earlier inhabitants at the site.

Metro Hospitales, where the remains were found, is one of 19 stops planned for Line 3 of the metro. The line, which is expected to be completed by 2018, will connect Huechuraba, one of Santiago's northern communities, with Santiago’s downtown area and the eastern part of the city.

Dr. Jonas Chnaidermen, a member of the university's Senate, told The Santiago Times that the university does not want to prevent construction of the metro station. However, one proposal, the creation of an on-site museum, would require changing the current construction plan.

ACAUCH also emphasized the importance of finishing Line 3, which will be the last Santiago metro line completed.

"The unequal urban development of Santiago has brought about the delayed fulfillment of Independencia and Recoleta residents' civic demand for Line 3 of the metro to finally be constructed," ACAUCH said in a statement. "Our university values the benefits that the station 'Hospitales' of the metro will bring to students, civil servants and professors."

By Henry Clayton Wickham ([email protected])
Copyright 2013 - The Santiago Times



*Click on the link to the article to also view the photographs.*


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Line 3 Under Construction​*


blogcraft said:


> Fotos Que he tomado del pique de moneda
> 
> 01/07/2013
> 
> ...


Courtesy of blogcraft


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago Initiates Construction of Plaza Egaña Station (L3)​*


Chilenofuturista said:


> *Metro inicia construcción de la nueva estación Plaza Egaña
> *
> 
> Publicado por Francisca Rivas | La Información es de Agencia UPI
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*"Santiago metro lines 3 and 6 E&M contract awarded"​*


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

CAF and Thales win Santiago metro contract 














*CHILE*: Metro de Santiago announced on November 25 that it had awarded a consortium of CAF and Thales a US$451·9m contract to supply rolling stock and CBTC signalling for lines 3 and 6. CAF will supply and maintain *115 cars for Line 3 and 70 for Line 6.* 

Metro de Santiago General Manager Ramón Cañas said that construction of lines 3 and 6 was 'the greatest challenge that we have undertaken as a company, not only because *we are building them simultaneously*, but also because we are adopting world-class best practice'. The winning bid from CAF and Thales 'fully meets the scale of this challenge', he added. 
Lines 3 and 6 *have been designed for driverless operation with steel-wheeled rolling stock, and the new fleet will feature air-conditioning, passenger information systems and onboard CCTV*. Metro de Santiago highlights the improved energy efficiency of the new fleet, offering increased train capacity of 260 passengers per set while in terms of kW/passenger consuming 40% less energy than its latest air-conditioned rolling stock. 

Metro de Santiago said it received five bids, its highest number ever for this type of tendering exercise. Also shortlisted were Alstom, the Rápido 63 consortium of Hyundai and Ansaldo, Hitachi/Mitsubishi and Siemens. 


An interview with Metro de Santiago CEO Roberto Bianchi appeared in the June 2012 issue of _Metro Report International_, which subscribers can access in the digital archive.
 

 


*RailwayGazett*​


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

next


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Mariosantiaguino said:


> CAF and Thales win Santiago metro contract
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More clear:



Cri Pablo said:


> Imagen más clara y detallada del nuevo material rodante de Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
No more trains with a one-piece windshield?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Yeah, but i don't think that it would be so terrible, the design of the new CAF train is very interesting and the front have to be triple for the emergency gate (i'm am right?).

More information, it's in spanish but you can read the train's details




Mariosantiaguino said:


> Metro concreta compra de trenes con los más altos estándares de tecnología para nuevas Líneas 3 y 6​
> Este paso, que tuvo como escenario las obras de la nueva estación Estadio Nacional, resulta trascendental para la ejecución del proyecto más importante desarrollado por el tren subterráneo en su historia.
> 
> El contrato con el consorcio hispano-canadiense involucra una inversión total de US$452 millones.​
> ...




*Presentation video*




byron bnn said:


>



:wave:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Arte Subterráneo
"The New Cathedrals" of Metro
This is the name by which the poet Raúl Zurita titled his latest book and that is the way to present works of art that Metro de Santiago makes available to its users at some of its stations.

Today, with 29 works of art large format within their stations, transforms the city into a world full of murals, paintings and sculptural, transforming public space into a true underground museum.​

*Vía Láctea
Milky Way*


Vía Láctea 3 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr



*Vida y Trabajo*
*Life and Work*



Vida y Trabajo 6 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr



*Memoria Visual de una Nación*
*Visual Memory of a Nation*


Metro por FreddyRodríguez, en Flickr


*
Declaración de Amor*
*Declaration of Love*


Declaración de Amor por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


*Azulejos para Santiago*
*Tiles for Santiago*
Lisbon Metro gift


Azulejos para Santiago 8 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


*
Mural Escultórico del Cobre
Copper Sculpture Mural*


086F9107 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


​


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Metro de Santiago
Some pics




_DSC0085 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0122 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0104 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0204_2 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0219azul por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0244 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0258 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


086F7872 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


69709 093 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


69709 223 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0011 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0059_1 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0127_2 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


_DSC0278 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr



replicas del Friso del Partenon 4 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


Memoria Visual de una Nación 6 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


Difuntos Correa 3 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


Chico Trujillo 2 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


Banda Conmoción 3 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


Banda Conmoción por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr


Los Jaivas 3 por Metro de Santiago - Sitio Oficial, en Flickr

​[/QUOTE]


Saludos


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Metro de Santiago
CAF NS-12 
*Line*












Metro de Santiago | Neptuno - San Pablo (L1) | NS-2012 (N2125) por Supermega^^, en Flickr


​


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Will the trains for lines 3 and 6 be rubber tyred trains?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

No no, they will with steel wheels. The Line 4 has the same type and it was concluded in 2006, since then the only new projects with tyred trains were the extensions of the oldest lines and new trains for Line 1.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Metro de Santiago
CAF NS-12 
First train with A/C 
*Line*







 








​


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Metro de Santiago
Alstom NS-2002 
*Line*







 




AS2002 - Metro de Santiago por RiveraNotario, en Flickr


AS2002 - Metro de Santiago por RiveraNotario, en Flickr

​


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

The first Alstom NS-93 with air conditioning in the new livery of Metro de Santiago is back in service:











El primer NS-93 con Aire Acondicionado by Transportes Marcometro on Flickr

Looks even better! I like it very much!


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
Looks great! Makes lots of sense to renew the NS 93 with the current livery and add in A/C. Makes me wonder now about if Paris will renew their MP 89. Their stock is in limbo due to planned automation of some lines.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Yeah, that's bad. Now the parisian L1 has only MP-05?


*Mote pics of the "new" NS-93*



nmatus said:


> Hola!
> 
> Soy usuario nuevo del foro, aunque hace un tiempo que le ando echando una mirada ajajajaj. Viniendo de la pega, me tope con este hermoso tren, que al parecer vuelve a estar en servicio!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Metro de Santiago
Pit Carmen

*Line*







  (under construction)





Mrzer0x said:


> ​
> *Créditos: Instagram *


​


----------



## VAGIMEN (Dec 22, 2011)

CAF en Neptuno por Transportes Marcometro, en Flickr


Linea 1-25 8690 por nabobswims, en Flickr


Linea 5-26 8706 por nabobswims, en Flickr


Linea 4-09: Los Presidentes Metro Station - The curved open roof is a theme with some elevated stations. por nabobswims, en Flickr


Interior de Metro de Santiago - Inside Metro de Santiago por Empezar de Cero / Ariel Cruz, en Flickr


Al menos las perspectivas son lindas por ♠ ʆ Vσlατιcroмάтιcα ƪʅ .-, en Flickr


sorpresa! por EnTHC-ido, en Flickr


----------



## Penumbra. (Dec 3, 2012)

That creepy face :lol:

Institutional video of the _Metro de Santiago_​


Mariosantiaguino said:


> *Video institucional de Metro*
> 
> 97166077​
> Lo encontré husmeando en vimeo.


This is a translation of what is said in the video. Made by members of the Chilean forum (Malulin, and |WTKI|) *It contains useful information, hope you read it.*



> In Santiago Chile more than seven million people travel in different directions. Just like other world capitals at sunrise the city bustles at an accelerated pace. Underneath its surface _Metro de Santiago_ labors to better the quality of life of its inhabitants by designing a unique travel experience for millions of people. Welcome aboard, welcome to _Metro de Santiago_. Enjoy the trip.
> 
> _Metro_ is the preferred method of travel for the citizens of Santiago being the structural axis of the city’s public transportation system. Each day there are 2.4 million trips made within its network. In 1975 the first train departed on a short route along _Alameda_ the city’s main avenue. Today _Metro_ has turned into a vast underground network that connects the capital and its inhabitants. With 5 Lines, 108 Stations, 103 Kms in length along with a huge network of services, _Metro de Santiago_ is one of the most extensive in Latin America and during these last few years it has grown at a rapid pace and it continues to expand. _Metro_ is currently is the midst of the most ambitious project of its existence: A simultaneous construction of two new lines which will add 37 kilometers and 28 stations to the network. The new lines, 3 and 6 will be of the highest international standards: A world-class subway system for its passengers.
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/central-south-america/chile-publishes-$us-42bn-urban-transport-plan.html?channel=542
> 
> *Chile publishes $US 4.2bn urban transport plan*
> Monday, November 10, 2014
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Lines 1, 2 and 5 use rubber-tire trains, and Lines 4 and 4A use steel wheels in order to increase capacity. How is using steel wheels going to increase a train's capacity compared to when a train uses rubber tires?


----------



## felipesantiago (Feb 2, 2013)

next


----------



## felipesantiago (Feb 2, 2013)

next next


----------



## felipesantiago (Feb 2, 2013)

Under construction line 6, Station National Stadium 






Details New Stations 





Mariosantiaguino said:


> ^^ Sí, y además se agradece que las futuras estaciones estén integradas con el entorno de una mejor manera. Muchos tramos de la L3 y 6 pasan por sectores vulnerables donde prácticamente no hay nada que impulse a sus barrios.
> 
> 
> Hace un tiempo viendo el video de la presentación de Metro en Medellín, me llamaron la atención ciertas diapositivas usadas por la información que contenían:
> ...


New Trains 



jafiro said:


> Fuente: El Mercurio http://impresa.elmercurio.com/pages...3&dt=2015-08-01&dtB=2015-08-01&dtB=01-08-2015


----------



## Vadowiss (Feb 20, 2016)

beatiful


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

L3 & L6 Updates. 

Many thanks to Fabián González.



kurotashio said:


> Avances en L3 y L6. Aporte de Fabián González:
> 
> 
> Plaza de Armas
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

*Three germans were detained as they were caught spraying graffiti tags on Santiago Metro cars.*

*Source: *_CCTV Footage_

*Source (Article + Photographs):* _Tres alemanes fueron detenidos al ser sorprendidos rayando el Metro de Santiago_


----------



## AlexCo (Aug 1, 2007)

A stupid global tendency....unfortunately the chillan laws aré too pleasant for this Urban crime


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

More info on these scoundrels:

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region...ostock/FC-Hansa/Hansa-Fans-beschmieren-U-Bahn


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

AlexCo said:


> A stupid global tendency....unfortunately the chillan laws aré too pleasant for this Urban crime


 Hopefully your punishment is harder than the german one (only money if at all). Do the Singapore-thing with them, please.

It´s crazy. In Berlin sprayers often get killed by trains in the tunnel just because of thrillseeking in the dark. Tourists are often killed, surfing at trains. It´s because of drug-abuse. We call them Pillen-Spanier, because they take drugs which are hard to get in Spain. A sad waste of human life.hno:

Kind regards


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

How some of the future L3 & L6 stations will look like:

Thanks to forumer Mrzer0x.



Mrzer0x said:


> ^^ No sé por qué el forista retiró el post donde había dejado el link a una presentación de Metro de Santiago en el V Encuentro Internacional De Metros en Lima donde se ven muchísimas novedades sobre las lineas 3 y 6.
> Les dejo el link nuevamente, además de algunas fotitos de la presentación, donde apreciamos cómo quedarán algunas estaciones emblemáticas.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

tunnel owl said:


> Hopefully your punishment is harder than the german one (only money if at all). Do the Singapore-thing with them, please.
> 
> It´s crazy. In Berlin sprayers often get killed by trains in the tunnel just because of thrillseeking in the dark. Tourists are often killed, surfing at trains. It´s because of drug-abuse. We call them Pillen-Spanier, because they take drugs which are hard to get in Spain. A sad waste of human life.hno:
> 
> Kind regards


Each one of the three germans had to pay 200,000 CLP (aproximately 288 USD) and they all had 72 hours to leave the country or else they would be deported. That's it.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^We are talking here about metro system with overhead electrification. Berlin and Leipzig railway tunnels are part of commuter rail networks, not metros


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

kaiser_conce said:


> also some lines of metro Madrid.


Metro Madrid has no that kind of suspension, only poles that connect the rigid catenary to the roof.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*last news!*


*San Antonio: ten modern carriages of Metro de Santiago arrived from Spain*​


Mrzer0x said:


> *Se trata del cuarto embarque de estos rodados que sumarán cerca de 100 unidades en total.*​
> Diez vagones de Metro llegaron hoy al terminal Puerto Central en el puerto de San Antonio. Se trata del cuarto cargamento de este tipo de rodados que sumará una cifra cercana a las 100 unidades que completarán la flota de las líneas 3 y 6 del Metro de Santiago.
> 
> La modernas maquinarias provienen del Puerto Santander de España y miden 21 metros de largo, 290mts. de ancho y 3,9 mts. de alto, con un peso aproximado de 33 mil 900 kilos cada uno.
> ...



*The new trains in Cerrillos station (u/c) (L6)*​


largoparentesis said:


> AS-14 en Estación Cerrillos





*Progress in tunnels and new stations*

*Connection tunnel between Line 3 and Line 6*​


Dany Darko said:


> Esto ya lo sabia hace poco más de un mes. Rompimiento tunel de conexión entre las proximas Linea 3 y Linea 6 del Metro de Santiago, en futura Estación Ñuñoa. :banana:




*Platforms in Ñuñoa station (u/c) (L6)*​


Dany Darko said:


> *Escribiendo de andenes, acá hay unas imagenes de como van algunas estaciones de la L6, se ven los avances en puertas de andenes, vias (rieles) catenarias rigidas, etc. La estación especifica esta entre Ñuñoa o Inés de Suarez, la persona que me las mando dijo que el viejito (obrero) que sacó las fotos no sabia que estación era, solo que trabajaba en el pique Hernan Cortés :lol:*
> 
> imagenes gratis
> 
> ...




*Estadio Nacional station (L6)*​


Mrzer0x said:


> FUENTE​





*This week the L3 tunnel will be completed*​


Dany Darko said:


> *Buenas noticias, está semana se unirán los tuneles de la L3 en la Estación Cal y Canto bajo el Rio Mapocho, quedando en 17 Kms de tuneles ya construidos, conectando integramente desde Estación Los Libertadores hasta la Estación Estadio nacional. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

The video is in spanish, but there's a subtitle option in the configuration button 



*Metro de Santiago: Clean Energy*

*From 2017, the 60% of our energy will be provided by solar and wind energy plants. Thus, we are impulsing the clean energy production to long term, making a contribuition to the energetic matrix of our country and promoting a sustenible culture between the capital's habitants.*


----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

I find it odd that PSD's would be put up at this stage of station construction. I would think that they would be installed just prior to the station being completed.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Commuter service Rancagua Express debut is postponed for the *fifth time.*
It was to open in 2013 and soon it'll be 2017.

http://impresa.elmercurio.com/Pages...3&dtB=23-07-2016 0:00:00&PaginaId=13&bodyid=3


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Video on the coming Alamys Forum which will be held in Santiago de Chile. 
If you pay attention you'll also be able to see renders of some of the future L3 and L6 stations flash by. 






By user *Alamys 2015*


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Construction of L3 tunnel






By user *José Fotonauta*


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Foreigners detained for defacing Metro de Santiago underground cars with graffiti

*Detienen a extranjeros por rayar Metro de Santiago*

Carabineros detuvo a tres personas, durante la madrugada de este domingo, tras ser encontrados rayando los vagones del metro de Santiago[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Commuter service Rancagua Express will open in March 2017. We'll see about that. 
It's already been postponed five times and was initially scheduled to open in 2013. 

*EFE compromete para marzo de 2017 inicio de Rancagua Express
*

Germán Correa, presidente de Ferrocarriles del Estado, proyecta inicio del servicio, que ya ha sido postergado cinco veces[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Planned commuter service 'Melitrén' (Santiago-Melipilla) *postponed.*
Melitrén suffers from the same fate as Rancagua Express (read above). 

*Postergación de Metrotren indigna a vecinos de Melipilla
*
Nuevos plazos de EFE establecen que el próximo gobierno deberá concretar el proyecto. La comunidad anunció movilizaciones para que sea considerado en presupuesto 2017[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Expert says Line 7 is 'urgently needed' as Line 1 cannot take much more. 

*
Experto en transportes: La línea Siete del Metro "es urgente para Santiago"*

En entrevista con Canal 24 Horas, el experto en transportes y director de la Escuela de Ingeniería de la UDP, Louis de Grange, se refirió a la falla presentada este lunes por la Línea Uno del tren capitalino, y que mantuvo paralizado el servicio durante más de dos horas[...]


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Progress in the new Estadio Nacional station (L6)*​


Mrzer0x said:


> *Créditos: Cristobal Pineda*​






Tågälskaren said:


> Commuter service Rancagua Express will open in March 2017. We'll see about that.
> It's already been postponed five times and was initially scheduled to open in 2013.
> 
> *EFE compromete para marzo de 2017 inicio de Rancagua Express
> ...



I think is better that this commuter service opens even more late, because this it will work perfect with the new Lo Valledor station (change to L6) but sadly that station is not open yet until june 2017. If the Rancagua/Nos Express opens now, Estación Central will collapse for sure.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

This station looks almost finished and I guess it's more or less the same for the remaining L3 stations, yet the first part of L3 is scheduled to open in November 2018 so you Santiaguinos will have to wait for 2 more years. Then again, presidential elections are coming up in November/December 2017 and you should know how many inaugurations, astonishingly and almost out of thin air, coincide with elections.

Sorry, I didn't see at first that you posted pictures from Estadio Nacional station (L6). Thank you by the way. 
My comments go to the pictures of L3 station Los Libertadores which can be found in the Chilean Forum.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

These below are the ones that I initially was referring to in my previous post.

Construction of future L3 station Los Libertadores, courtesy of Chilean forumer *Andreas Hoffmann*. 



el_hoffmann said:


> *Visita ELL - L3, Parte II*
> 
> Como ya se me ha hecho costumbre, volví a ponerme el casco blanco, la esquiva chaquetilla roja (santo grial de los _souvenirs_ de Metro), y visité la futura Estación Los Libertadores. Hace dos días se anunciaron 12 cupos por Facebook y Twitter (24 en total) para visitar ELL por primera vez de manera "abierta", ya que las veces anteriores habían sido visitas para los vecinos o grupos particulares (como fue mi caso).
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Track map of Santiago metro:
http://trackmap.ru/


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

What a great (and huge) job! Mostly of the data information is correct kay:

I never saw a map like this before, and made in russian and spanish!


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Will the long transantiago buses be replaced with double deckers?


----------



## whatsuplucas (Jun 10, 2013)

pellista said:


> Will the long transantiago buses be replaced with double deckers?


Why would they?


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

^^ +1
Yes, why would they?


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

I heard it from a chilean friend living in santiago, he told me it was because during the rush hour they would be an obstacle for traffic. Because of the length.


----------



## pellista (Oct 4, 2015)

Found it! (Spanish) http://www.latercera.com/noticia/transantiago-licitacion-se-abre-buses-dos-pisos-baja-anos-flota/


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Long buses are rarely a obstacle for traffic. It's all the cars with just one person each in them that create the problems.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Buses in Santiago de Chile









Source: http://www.wfot.org/wfot2010/general_info.php


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...e-3-station-contract-awarded.html?channel=536
> 
> *Santiago metro Line 3 station contract awarded*
> Wednesday, November 23, 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:



> http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...antiago-and-medellin-order-more-caf-cars.html
> 
> *Santiago and Medellín order more CAF cars*
> 22 Dec 2016
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Renders of the new lines 3 and 6*






















*Cerrillos Station*





































*Fuente: A3 InfoArquitectura*
​
*The last two :drool: :drool:*










IDOM


*
And i found this images, but it they are made by the person who made the renders shown above, i don't know if they're official renders. *



























*Fuente: Juan Mejía García*​

The last one is gorgeous :drool: :drool:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Know the trains that it would circulate in the new metro lines 3 and 6*​



Dany Darko said:


> Más de un millón y medio de habitantes verán disminuidos considerablemente sus tiempos de viaje, mejorando su calidad de vida con las máquinas de última generación poseen hasta cámara de seguridad en sus vagones y realizarán unos 129 millones de viajes al año en los circuitos de las Líneas 3 y 6 del tren urbano.
> 
> Los trenes se encuentran en el Taller Cerrillos, complejo industrial de 21 mil metros cuadrados y el primero en Chile con sistema de operación completamente automatizado UTO (unattended train operation).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Ñuñoa Station*
_Interchange between line 3 and line 6_


*Line 6 station*



animetales said:


> Buenos Dias
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Line 3 station*



animetales said:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Les traigo nuevas actualizaciones, de la Lines 3 esta vez.
> 
> ...





*Ñuble Station*
_Interchange between line 5 and line 6_



animetales said:


> Buenas Tardes a Todos(as)
> 
> Les traigo mas avances, ahora desde la estación Ñuble, de área de intercambio entre la linea 6 y la linea 5.
> 
> ...






*Bio Bio Station*



animetales said:


> Estacion Bio-Bio, Acceso
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Franklin Station*



pablometal said:


>


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*360º Virtual tour through the new Inés de Suárez station*








*The video is amazing, highly recommended :drool:*​
bye! :wave:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Pedro Aguirre Cerda station*​


animetales said:


> Buenos Dias a todos, esta ocacion les traigo avances de la estación PAC. Saludos


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Bío-Bío station (Line 6)*​


Mrzer0x said:


> Avances L6
> Estación Bio Bio
> 
> 
> ...





jNavarroV said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tuve la oportunidad de visitar la construcción de la estación Bío-Bío de la línea 6, la que está bastante avanzada con respecto a lo que pensaba .
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New commuter rail service launched from Alameda to Nos on Friday:
http://www.efe.cl/sala_prensa/notic...puesta-en-marcha-progresiva-del-metrotren-nos










Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/am/sant/santiago.htm


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Inés de Suárez station (Line 6)*
*(images by user animetales)*​


animetales said:


> Buenas Tardes a todos
> 
> 
> Les traigo algunos avances de la estación Inés de Suares, de esta estación creo que no se han subido fotografías, bueno aquí están. saludos
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

dimlys1994 said:


> New commuter rail service launched from Alameda to Nos on Friday:


Indeed 


*Metrotren Nos*​
The service run between Santiago Central Station and the town of Nos. Metrotren was a service inaugurated in the 90's and but is was already too long and old, because it finished in the city of Rancagua (a hundred kms to the south) and it was served by second hand trains. 

Years ago the goverment decided to split the service in two: Metrotren Rancagua, with stops only in the stations outside the Great Santiago and Metrotren Nos, which is the "opposite", stops in the stations inside of great Santiago. The two services have two common stations: San Bernardo and Central Station. 

This year both services are been tested, so it would running in lower frecuency than the designed in the proyect. When the L6 will be open, metrotren Nos would be full opened as well (6 am to 11 pm, with trains every 6 minutes in rush hour and every 10/12 min the rest of the day). Metrotren Rancagua would be full open in 2018.


*A few pics *



largoparentesis said:


>



Metrotren Nos | Estación Nos by Supermega^^, en Flickr


Metrotren Nos | Estación Nos by Supermega^^, en Flickr


Metrotren Nos | Estación Nos by Supermega^^, en Flickr


Metrotren Nos | Alstom Xtrapolis Modular (XM-13) by Supermega^^, en Flickr​


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

And same goes for Lo Valledor station - it won't be opened until L6 is in operation?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Exactly. Lo Valledor metrotren station is still under construction, but it is very advanced. It has already most part of the building finished. The L6 will be open in august, so we're very excited because Lo Valledor will be de first interchange station between metro and train completely designed for this purpose in the history of the city 

Saludos!


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Estadio Nacional station (Line 6)
(images and video by user Supermega)*​


Supermega said:


> Hola, ayer participé en una visita a la estación estadio nacional, dejo unas fotos que tomé:
> Metro de Santiago | Estadio Nacional (L6) | Visita 05-04-17 by Supermega^^, en Flickr
> 
> Metro de Santiago | Estadio Nacional (L6) | Visita 05-04-17 by Supermega^^, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Excelent progress! :applause:


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Colas Rail video about the construction of the new lines (3 and 6)


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*Los Leones *


In general, the stations look sober, capacious and combined with the platform doors, the driveless trains and other tecnologies, makes the line look excellent



Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr



*The trains are amazing*

Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr



*Cerrillos*

One the most beautiful stations of the line 



Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


* :lol:*


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr


*Mixed generations :heart:*


Línea 6 - Cerrillos by mario salinas, en Flickr



*A short video made by me, from Cerrillos to Los Leones *







Bye! :wave:


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

Another pics 



*Los Leones*




Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr





Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr



*Elevators with glass :drool:*


Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr



Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr



Línea 6 - Los Leones by mario salinas, en Flickr





*Franklin*


*One of the best stations of the new line *


Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr



*Beautiful :heart:*



Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Franklin by mario salinas, en Flickr





*Ñuble*


*Big and beautiful*


Línea 6 - Ñuble by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Ñuble by mario salinas, en Flickr


*Very pretty*


Línea 6 - Ñuble by mario salinas, en Flickr


Línea 6 - Ñuble by mario salinas, en Flickr



Línea 6 - Ñuble by mario salinas, en Flickr
​


Saludos!


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Exceptionally beautiful pictures taken by Mariosantiaguino and friends! 
I'm simply in awe of the new line!







*Recently uploaded video by Argie youtuber SirChandler:*


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

People who haven't been to Santiago should know that it used to take approximately 50 minutes, travelling from Cerrillos to Los Leones. It now takes only 19 minutes with Line 6. This line has been life-changing for many of the residents of the western municipalities of Cerrillos and Pedro Aguirre Cerda. 
You can now live in Western Santiago and get to your workplace in Providencia in 'no time'. 

*Chilean youtuber* IvanSebanucci *talks precisely about how much time people now are saving by using this new line (Line 6). *


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Video made by Argentine Youtuber* *Totty Echegoyen*.









*Chilean Youtuber* *Vlog De Un Chileno* *used a GoPro Camera to create this one. *






*Changing between two types of modes of transport, by Chilean Youtuber* *camc1804. *


----------



## MaxQ (Nov 14, 2017)

The new line looks gorgeous. I like how stations look functional as well as really beautiful. Metro de Santiago does a really god job creating beautiful spaces inside stations. I'd dare to say it's one of the most beautiful and modern subway lines inaugurated recently. It looks even more beautiful than the Shin-bundang Line in Seoul and the Downtown Line in Singapore, both relatively new driver-less lines that I tried this year. Congrats Santiago!


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Video on the opening of Line 6, created by Aussie Youtuber Bambul Shakibaei.*


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

​*- 2.7 million passengers have used Line 6 since its inauguration a month ago 

- It has lowered passenger density on the whole network

- Expert suggests it to be extended farther west to Maipú to further enhance the effect*











*Source*


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

A new subway / subterranean passage was inaugurated yesterday. It links Calle Suecia with Underground station _Los Leones_. 
The subway / subterranean passage is called _Vía Suecia_ (The Swedish Way) and was made possible through a collaboration between Metro de Santiago, The Swedish Embassy in Chile and Chilean-Swedish artist Luciano Escanilla. 



Mariosantiaguino said:


> *Inauguración de la obra #MetroArte #ViaSuecia #TheSwedishWay. Un proyecto hecho en conjunto con la @SwedeninChile y el artista visual chileno-sueco Luciano Escanilla. ¡Ven a conocerlo!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Supermega said:


> Más fotos del MetroArte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credits to forumers *Mariosantiaguino* and *Supermega*.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from Spanish forum, showing anticipated alignment of line 7 (which will in places run very close to line 1)



ariveram92 said:


> Hola a todos, ahora que cambiaron diseño de la Línea 7, coloco imagen con los nombres provisorios y sus futuras conexiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another map:









http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...alignment-for-new-metro-line.html?channel=536


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The new line 6 is much advanced comparing to other lines.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The largest metro in both South America and South Hemisphere is still now the only rubber tyred metro there, along with its variable rolling stocks, large stations, murals, artworks etc. It currently has 6 lines - *Line 1, 2, 4, 4A, 5 & 6*— is mostly underground.

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) The most important line will be* line 3*. It will start from Los Libertadores and will run up to Fernando Castillo Velasco. It will be an L shaped line, and will cross all others lines. In July 2011, the government presented the final alignment for the driverless line L3. It will be 22 Kms long, and there will be 18 stations. CAF will supply and maintain 115 cars for Line 3. They will be equipped with CBTC provided by Thales for driverless operation. I heard that originally, construction is going, and line 3 will be opened in this year. Is it true? What is the current status? Please write some details and photos. 

2) Whey the metro company selected driverless trains for line 3 & 6? What are their specialties? Are not they risky because of uncertain malfunction?

3) Will there also platform screen doors for line 3?

4) Why they have chosen former lines like 1, 2 & 5 for rubber tyre, and why they installed tradition steel wheel for line 3, 4 & 6? What was the difficulty for rubber tyres?

5) I heard Santiago was planned to return its tram network, but there are no such current news. Is that plan still alive, or abandoned. Please highlight some news about the 2nd generation Santiago tram.

6) Could anyone send me some information about the old Santiago tram routes following line by line destination and with a prominent map?

7) Is there any remains of former Santiago tram?


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> 1) The most important line will be* line 3*. I heard that originally, construction is going, and line 3 will be opened in this year. Is it true? What is the current status? Please write some details and photos.


construction has been going on for a few years now on line 3. Metro SA has not given an exact date for the opening but it should be by the end of 2018.

here are a couple of youtube videos of line 3














Ashis Mitra said:


> 2) Whey the metro company selected driverless trains for line 3 & 6? What are their specialties? Are not they risky because of uncertain malfunction?


funny enough, today line 3 experienced problems with their automated system and had to shut down for 7 hours while they fixed the problem.



Ashis Mitra said:


> 3) Will there also platform screen doors for line 3?


yes. the design should be similar to line 6.



Ashis Mitra said:


> 5) I heard Santiago was planned to return its tram network, but there are no such current news. Is that plan still alive, or abandoned. Please highlight some news about the 2nd generation Santiago tram.


as of right now, it seems there is nothing beyond ideas on the drawing board. there don't seem to be any concrete plans to build a tramway although i think some will likely be built in the next decade.



Ashis Mitra said:


> 6) Could anyone send me some information about the old Santiago tram routes following line by line destination and with a prominent map?


this website (in spanish) has a lot of info on the old santiago tram system, including a map if you scroll down about 1/2 way....
https://urbatorium.blogspot.com/2010/01/recorridos-de-los-antiguos-tranvias-de_9685.html



Ashis Mitra said:


> 7) Is there any remains of former Santiago tram?


no. the tram system lost out to trolly-buses and cars and was phased out in the 1950s, the last one stopped running in 1959.


----------



## el_hoffmann (Oct 24, 2014)

Actually, there *are* remains of the former tram network: apart from the streets in which the tracks are still present (Vergara, Echaurren, Almirante Barroso, García Reyes, Catedral, and many others in the Brasil and Santiago Centro neighbourhoods), two tramcars were rescued in the past years, and the first one (a J.G. Brill Company 700 series - #757) is being restored to running condition. You can read more here: https://www.facebook.com/tranviahistorico/


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

el_hoffmann said:


> apart from the streets in which the tracks are still present (Vergara, Echaurren, Almirante Barroso, García Reyes, Catedral, and many others in the Brasil and Santiago Centro neighbourhoods)[/URL]


Woow, it is nice to hear that. Could you or anyone post some photos of that remains of tracks?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for details answer, and the help of the routes and maps/


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

French company Engie has proposed to build a LRT to connect Santiago to its international airport. 
This must be gazillionth time a private company has proposed this, a LRT between the city and the airport. 

Ask the authorities over there why nothing ever happens and why all of these proposals end up under piles of dust in some cupboard.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Metro de Santiago launches tender for L7*





*
Some quick facts:*
- Construction starts in 2020
- Length of the line will be 25.1 km 
- Will cost 2,528 million USD and connect 7 municipalities 
- It will take 35 minutes to travel along the entire line

The names of the future L7 stations were also revealed: 

- 'Brasil'
- 'José Miguel Infante'
- 'Salvador Gutiérrez'
- 'Huelén'
- 'Neptuno'
- 'Radal'
- 'Walker Martínez'
- 'Matucana' ('Change for Metrotrén')
- 'Ricardo Cumming' 
- 'Cal y Canto' (Change for L2, L3)
- 'Baquedano' (Change for L1, L5)
- 'Pedro de Valdivia' (Change for L1)
- 'Isidora Goyenechea' (Change for L6)
- 'Vitacura'
- 'Américo Vespucio'
- 'Parque Araucano'
- 'Gerónimo de Alderete'
- 'Padre Hurtado'
- 'Estoril'

*Source:* MAPA | Revelan el eventual trazado de las estaciones de la Línea 7 del Metro

*Also:* http://www.chvnoticias.cl/nacional/...-del-metro-de-santiago/2018-02-07/230656.html (Video Clip)


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*L3 scheduled to open in December 2018 (driverless trains, platform screen doors, 22 km long)*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/te...iew/ticket-vending-machines-for-santiago.html

*Ticket vending machines for Santiago*
02 Apr 2018










CHILE: SICE and software partner GMV are supplying a total of 80 standard and 150 compact customised ticket vending machines for Santiago metro Line 6 which opened last November and the future Line 3 which is scheduled to open at the end of this year.

The TVMs are being used to sell and recharge bip! smart cards, instead of staffed ticket offices.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Tågälskaren said:


> *...
> 
> The names of the future L7 stations were also revealed:
> 
> ...


*

I hope that also the L4 will be extended to create a connection with L7.*


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Some updates of Line 3 construction:

*Villa Frei station*​


Dany Darko said:


> *Avances obras civiles Estación Villa Frei L3.​*
> 
> *20-05-2018*
> 
> ...


*Chile-España station*​


Dany Darko said:


> *Estación Chile España L3. Obras Civiles En escalas y losas. *


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Update on Line 3 (Conchalí station) from Chilean forum:



Dany Darko said:


> *Estación Conchalí L3.​*
> 
> *Obras civiles última semana de Mayo 2018.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Tågälskaren said:


> French company Engie has proposed to build a LRT to connect Santiago to its international airport.
> This must be gazillionth time a private company has proposed this, a LRT between the city and the airport.
> 
> Ask the authorities over there why nothing ever happens and why all of these proposals end up under piles of dust in some cupboard.


Any updates on this ?


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

A few days ago, the goverment anounced two new metro lines (L8 and L9) and the L4 extention to Bajos de Mena neighbourhood. This is in addition to the L2 extention to Hospital El Pino, the L3 extention to Quilicura and the new L7 announced in 2017. 

With all that *the metro network will have 215,8 km aprox in 2026*. Now it has 118 km. 


*New L8*














fuente


*New L9*














fuente



*Metro network in 2026*









fuente​


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Do any of these go to the airport ? Or is that a separate project ?


----------



## el_hoffmann (Oct 24, 2014)

None of them yet. There has been talk of making a branch line of Line 7 (they grey one) and the airport management has also been very vocal about having at least one direct rail connection. AFAWK Metro is open to discuss it and is currently doing so. There's also the complete separate (and private) idea, presented by the French concern Engie which you've already posted. There has been no official updates on it either.
Last, but not least, depending on the outcome of the current discussion around the rail link between Santiago and Valparaíso, some of the proposed routes consider a stop directly beneath the Airport à la Schiphol/Frankfurt/Paris CDG etc.


----------



## matias93 (May 17, 2016)

The main issue with an airport connection is the social rentability of the project, as the sorrounding area is mostly unpopulated and unbuilt, or only sparsely built with minor light industry lots. While the traffic to the airport itself could justify the extension, it is widely regarded by local policymakers that air passengers are too wealthy to justify the investment of public funds. 

More practically, the extensions of the metro have been widely used as 'pork' for local elections, so if there isn't an electorate to appease with an extension, it doesn't appear as an useful measure for the politicians that have the last word on the issue.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for the clarifications, amigos. Ambitious plans, to say the least.


----------



## freiermann (Jul 23, 2007)

Dale said:


> Do any of these go to the airport ? Or is that a separate project ?


News about that but I can't translate this news u.u. Can anybody help me?

Declaran de interés público tranvía al aeropuerto de Engie y MOP planea licitarlo en 2021

_*La decisión se tomó el 7 de marzo, previo al cambio de mando. No obstante, las actuales autoridades de Obras Públicas mantienen el interés por materializar su construcción.*_

El proyecto construir un tranvía hacia el aeropuerto está más cerca de ser realidad. El Consejo de Concesiones del Ministerio de Obras Públicas (MOP) declaró de interés público la iniciativa privada presentada por la empresa franco-belga Engie que consiste en la construcción de un tren liviano que conecte el metro con el aeropuerto de Santiago Arturo Merino Benítez.

A pocos días del cambio de mando, los diversos servicios del Estado como municipalidades y algunos ministerios se pronunciaron positivamente sobre el proyecto que pretende unir Avenida Pajaritos hasta el terminal aéreo capitalino, requisito del Consejo de Concesiones para declarar de interés público el tranvía que contempla una inversión en torno a los US$171,2 millones.

Así, finalmente el 7 de marzo el tranvía consiguió esta declaratoria, que le permite pasar a una segunda fase de estudios técnicos, para avanzar hacia una posible licitación bajo el sistema de concesiones. En ese caso, la empresa proponente debería competir con posibles otros interesados en desarrollar la iniciativa.

En el Ministerio de Obras Públicas ven con buenos ojos la iniciativa. De hecho, está considerado en la actual cartera de proyectos 2018-2022.

Consultado el MOP señalaron que el llamado a licitación del proyecto se realizaría en el segundo semestre de 2021.

*Ampliación de plazos*

La misma semana en que se tomó la decisión de declarar el proyecto como de interés público, la compañía ingresó una solicitud de ampliación de plazos para el desarrollo de los estudios en 2 años, la cual fue aceptada.

Actualmente, están en proceso de revisión y acuerdo de los Términos de Referencia, para dar inicio al desarrollo de los estudios de la Etapa de Proposición, que es la siguiente fase que deberá sortear el proyecto.

El proyecto considera un subsidio de 55% del monto de la inversión y tendrá ocho estaciones en una extensión de 12,5 kilómetros. De acuerdo con la iniciativa presentada por Engie, unirá ambos extremos en 18 minutos, con un intervalo de maquinarias cada 4 minutos en horario punta y 10 minutos en valle. El procedimiento también incluye un sistema de tarifas diferenciadas. Así, el pasaje hasta el aeropuerto costará $1.800, pero a los trabajadores del terminal solo les costará $900 por viaje. Para los residentes del sector, que utilicen paradas intermedias, el valor ascenderá a $200.

Preliminarmente, las estaciones que se consideran la iniciativa son Pajaritos, Barrancas, La Estrella, San Pablo, Enea Maitenes, Terminal Aéreo AMB, AMB Carga-Internacional, y AMB Nacional.

Hace poco más de una semana, el coordinador de Concesiones del Ministerio del Obras Públicas, Hugo Vera, se reunió con una comitiva de Engie Chile, precisamente para hablar sobre este proyecto. Así, hasta las dependencias de la Coordinación de Concesiones llegó Laurent Furedi, encargado de Soluciones para Ciudades de Engie Latinoamérica, acompañado del gerente general de Enea, Bernardo Küpfer Matte, y el subgerente de Desarrollo de Enea, Ricardo Orostiga, entre otras personas.


Link


----------



## matias93 (May 17, 2016)

I'll do it:

Engie's tramway to Santiago's Airport is declared 'of public interest', Public Works Ministry plans to bid on 2021

_The decision was taken on March, 7th, before the presidential innauguration. Nonetheless, the current Public Works authorities keep interest on materialising its construction._

The project to build a tramway to the airport is closer to reality. The Bidding Council of the Public Works Ministry (MOP) declared 'of public interest' the private initiative presented by the Franco-Belgian company Engie, consisting on the construction of a light rail line connecting the Metro with the Arturo Merino Benítez Airport of Santiago.

At just days before the presidential innauguration, several State services as local governments [sic] and some ministries pronounced positively about the project, that pretends to link Pajaritos Avenue [sic: it's the Metro station, at General Bonilla Avenue] with the capital's aerial terminal. Those expressions are required by the Bidding Council to declare the public interest on the tramway project, which contemplates an investment estimated close to USD 171.2 million.

Thus finally, on March, 7th the tramway achieved this official declaration, that allows the project to move towards a second phase of technical studies, required to start a potetial bidding process. In that case, the propossing company will have to compete with other businesses interested on build and operate the tramway.

At the Public Works Ministry the initiative is well regarded. In fact, it is already included on their current projects brief for the 2018-2022 period.

Consulted, the MOP indicated that the bidding process for the project would be eventually done on the second half of 2021.

*Extension of terms*

On the same week that the decision was taken to considerate the project as a public interest one, the company entered an extension-of-terms request, allowing for two extra years for studies, which was accepted by the authorities.

Currently, the Terms of Reference are in a revision-and-agreement process, after which the studies of the Proposition Stage are scheduled, the next phase the project has to pass through.

The tramway project considers a 55% investment fiscal subsidy, and will include eight stations on a length of 12.5 kilometres. According to the initiative presented by Engie, it will link both terminals in 18 minutes, with estimated waiting times of 4 minutes in rush hour and 10 minutes the rest of the day. The project also includes a differentiated fare system; that way, the cost of a ticket to the airport will be CLP 1,800, but the aerial terminal workers will only pay CLP 900. To local residents using the intermediate stops, the cost will rise to CLP 200.

Preliminarily, the projected stations are Pajaritos, Barrancas, La Estrella, San Pablo, ENEA Maitenes, AMB Aerial Terminal, AMB Freight - International Terminal, and AMB National Terminal.

Just a week ago, the Biddings Coordinator of the MOP, Hugo Vera, meet with a suite of Engie Chile executives, precisely to talk about the very project. Thus, at the facilities of the Biddings Council arrived Laurent Furedi, Senior Vice President on Cities' Solutions for Engie Latin America, accompained by Bernardo Küpfer Matte, ENEA's General Manager, and the Development Assistant Manager of the same firm, Ricardo Oróstiga, among others.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks, guys. Looks like some movement.


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this expansion and am deeply envious, but I'm amazed at how it makes sense with how low density so much of Santiago is, especially around these stations. Do you have zoning down there? Is it easy for builders to demolish and build around the stations? I could see this sort of investment if there the idea is to stoke housing development, but it seems somewhat crazy as a plan merely to service existing demand, unless pretty much everyone uses the metro exclusively.


----------



## matias93 (May 17, 2016)

tenderforever said:


> I love this expansion and am deeply envious, but I'm amazed at how it makes sense with how low density so much of Santiago is, especially around these stations. Do you have zoning down there? Is it easy for builders to demolish and build around the stations? I could see this sort of investment if there the idea is to stoke housing development, but it seems somewhat crazy as a plan merely to service existing demand, unless pretty much everyone uses the metro exclusively.



You say for the low-rise constructions? In fact most of the city is very densely populated, even if the houses only rise one or two storeys, so you can find impressively high passenger counts, provided the overall lack of high rise buildings on the city's west. The are is not only dense but also poor, so very few people use cars to commute. I would even dare to say that Engie isn't correctly estimating the local usage of the tramway when designing the intermediate stations, and that in the end they will end integrating the fares with the ones of the Transantiago, as the tramway will operate a lot like a BRT in terms of passenger numbers and routes.



Indeed, a 5 kilometres radius area around the airport runways is explicitely zoned as low-rise, to reduce the chances of accidents if a failing plane is flying too low. Aside from that, there are other regulations: in Lo Prado, where the two easternmost stations will be located, the maximum building height is a draconian 6 storeys, and in the next commune, Pudahuel, the area free from the airport zoning is just a small triangle on which all the terrain is either social housing or "green" areas (more precisely yellow ones).


Certainly, there is a lot of free terrain directly south from the airport, but again, is already zoned: a small portion as a future park, and the rest as industrial areas. It's not impossible that the zoning could be changed, but the city is already short on industrial zones close enough to the centre to be economically sound; it is more probable to see new distribution centres and logistic facilities than new housing on the area.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The distance between the Pedro de Valdivia and Baqueano stations will be over 2 kilometers, and so will the distance between the Baqueano and Puente Cal y Canto. This means the change in the alignment of the proposed Line 7 has got its central portion looking like an express service. The reason there are no intermediate stations between any of those three is because the existing Line 1 stations would render any such stations on Line 7 unnecessary.

Also, about a possible airport rail link for Santiago, there would have to be a branch of either line 1, 5, or 7. I think 5 is the most likely scenario; any such branch would emanate from Pudahuel station. Did any such branch get scrapped in favor of something else? 

Matias93 indicates that there won't be an airport-rail link for Santiago at all, for the reasons he gave. If that's true, then what was the point of proposing a new LRT line to the airport instead? If that's true, will any such LRT line even have any connections with the Santiago Metro? And where in Santiago will it even begin?


----------



## matias93 (May 17, 2016)

Let's go by parts



Jim856796 said:


> The distance between the Pedro de Valdivia and Baqueano stations will be over 2 kilometers, and so will the distance between the Baqueano and Puente Cal y Canto. This means the change in the alignment of the proposed Line 7 has got its central portion looking like an express service. The reason there are no intermediate stations between any of those three is because the existing Line 1 stations would render any such stations on Line 7 unnecessary.


Yes, the Piñera administration judged better to built both lines on the same avenue (but on different tunnels, with different and incompatible rolling stock), using the Line 7 as an express service.
On the Spanish forums we widely considered this move as unwise: not only it over-concentrates the stimulus to further growth on Providencia Ave (to the detriment of parallel avenues), but also requires a more difficult and costly method for building the tunnels and stations (the original design ran under a park), while still overloading the most congested parts of the network, as the current Line 1 station buildings will surely be the main access route to the new line (something that they already did on Universidad de Chile, where the new Line 3 station has no accesses of its own, only through the old and already congested Line 1 station).

Also, making an express service is fair and nice when you are skipping the parts of the city where the passengers don't need to take or get out of the metro, but Providencia is precisely the working place of most of the prospected passengers! 

So, not only new stations on Providencia are needed, but they would have been more useful and easy to build just some blocks away from the main avenue, until the new government messed with the project just to leave their mark on it.



Jim856796 said:


> Also, about a possible airport rail link for Santiago, there would have to be a branch of either line 1, 5, or 7. I think 5 is the most likely scenario; any such branch would emanate from Pudahuel station. Did any such branch get scrapped in favor of something else?


If a branch of the metro is built for the purposes of reaching the airport, it would be one from the new Line 7. Line 1 is already over its design capacity and adding more passangers would break it. Line 5 is not as charged, but it's the longest line on the system and coordinating a branch system between Maipú and North Pudahuel would be too much. Also, both lines are neumatical tyred, with small and somewhat fragile rolling stock, not designed for the passenger volumes this projects would require.

Line 7, on the other hand will have the same technology as Lines 3 and 6: robust and wider, with steel wheels, autonomous driving and platform doors, so it will be better prepared for bigger amounts of passengers. Also, its current layout allows for a direct extension up to the airport terminals, without branching. While branching is a widely used method, the organisational culture of Santiago's Metro is impressively averse to change, so they will avoid doing almost anything that could confuse users.



Jim856796 said:


> Matias93 indicates that there won't be an airport-rail link for Santiago at all, for the reasons he gave. If that's true, then what was the point of proposing a new LRT line to the airport instead? If that's true, will any such LRT line even have any connections with the Santiago Metro? And where in Santiago will it even begin?


I don't remember having given reasons for not extending the metro to the airport previously, but whatever, I gave them now.
The point for the tram project --I intuit-- is that air travel has exploded on the last decade in Chile, thanks to the low-cost companies, and with that (and the fact that the extra air travellers are generally low-middle class, many without a car of their own), the need for public transportation to the air terminals is greater now than ever.
The Engie project, as is detailed on the press article previously translated, will connect with the Metro on Pajaritos station (Line 1). I haven't checked the documents by Engie, so I'm not sure if they already decided specifically how to connect their tram with the Metro, or even where their station will be. It is perfectly possible that not even themselves have planned such details by now. In my opinion, making most of the tram's route on General Bonilla Ave. and using the bus stops on the northern side of Pajaritos station would be the best option, but in that case, the current inter-city bus terminal would need to be moved from there.


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Updates on new lines of Santiago Metro:



Seba90 said:


> *Vecinos de la Unidad Vecinal N°4 visitan la futura Estación Plaza Chacabuco, parte de la próxima Línea 3 de Metro de Santiago*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dany Darko said:


> *Línea 3.​*
> 
> 
> *Obras civiles en alguna estación entre Los Libertadores y Plaza Chacabuco. (Imágenes de hace un buen tiempo)*
> ...





Dany Darko said:


> *Avance obras civiles Estación Vivaceta L3.​*
> 
> 
> *Imágenes del presente mes de Junio.*
> ...


----------



## Ignacebm (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi guys, here's some info about the expansion that _Metro de Santiago_ is currently undergoing, line 3 is very near its completion and is expected to open on October this year, though with some anecdotal evidence that's very unlikely to happen since with line 6, for instance, which was opened last year it took some few extra months to open due to several reasons.









A little overview of the new lines 8 and 9 plus an extension of the existent line 4, also information regarding the length that the system will reach once line 7 is finished (175 km) and the corresponding growth rate.









And finally what we expect to have in 2026 when everything is done.








Note that the square which reads "Afluencia Red" (ridership) is flat-out wrong and was possibly mistaken for 'people affected by the new lines' :lol:


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Update on Plaza Egaña station (Line 3, due to open in early 2019)*



Dany Darko said:


> *Estación Plaza Egaña L3.​*
> 
> 
> *Imágenes de principios de Junio.*
> ...


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

matias93 said:


> The main issue with an airport connection is the social rentability of the project, as the sorrounding area is mostly unpopulated and unbuilt, or only sparsely built with minor light industry lots. While the traffic to the airport itself could justify the extension, it is widely regarded by local policymakers that air passengers are too wealthy to justify the investment of public funds.
> 
> More practically, the extensions of the metro have been widely used as 'pork' for local elections, so if there isn't an electorate to appease with an extension, it doesn't appear as an useful measure for the politicians that have the last word on the issue.


Perhaps they should read this article to bust the myth that airport transit is only used by air travelers :nono:

http://humantransit.org/2016/03/keys-to-great-airport-transit.html



> Basic math: 1000 airport employees using an airport service every day are more ridership than 100,000 air travelers using it, on average, maybe a couple of times a year.
> 
> This is the simple reason that airport transit politics are so frustrating. Everyone wants to believe in transit to the airport, because they might ride it a few times a year. But to create a great airport train (or bus) for air travelers, you have to make it useful to airport employees too That generally means a service that’s an integral part of the regional transit network, not a specialized airport train.


----------



## Mariosantiaguino (Oct 24, 2006)

*L3 would be open in the first quarter of 2019:
*









*

Plaza Chacabuco station*













































fuente​


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

*From the chilean forum, posted by "el_bebiduncho"*



el_bebiduncho said:


> *AVANCES L3*
> 
> Algunos avances de la L3. Todas las fotos cedidas a mi persona para su uso.


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Acording to news reports the new line 3 will open before Jan. 15. 





kurotashio said:


> La Tercera - 13 de diciembre 2018


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Line 3 update from past weeks:



Supermega said:


> Hola! Al fin tuve tiempo de editar mis fotos y videos de las visitas en estación Plaza Chacabuco y Conchalí, aquí están:
> *
> Plaza Chacabuco:
> 
> ...





Seba90 said:


> *Vistas de la estación Fernando Castillo Velasco en la visita de hoy:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each station will have a symbol that identifies the station. Also, each station will have a specific color:


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

A very interesting presentation about the current projects of Santiago´s Metro. 

Very technical, but also with exelent information about design, construction and planification. 

( In spanish ) 


https://es.slideshare.net/Presentaciones_ICH/nuevas-lneas-de-metro-de-santiago


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Views of some of the stations of the new Line 3, days before his official inaguration

Posted in the Chilean forum by: Seba90

*


Seba90 said:



Vistas de algunas estaciones de la L3 a días de su inauguración:





































Fuente


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084542946660306944

Click to expand...

*


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Long escalatorin the New Plaza de Armas station, lets remember that the "new station" will be just under the l5

Original post by: diego159



diego159 said:


> Que larga la escalera de la estación Plaza de Armas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few images that were found on twitter

TWEET]1083893526239371269[/TWEET]
https://twitter.com/benjasalazar/status/1083893526239371269?s=19


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

*A view from Parque Almagro station of Line 3*



Camilo1991 said:


> Que linda postal :cheers:


*Some views of Plaza de Armas station (also Line 3):*



vielmaplz said:


> Navegando en tuiters encontré estas imágenes de Plaza de Armas \o/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And videos of the journey between some Line 3 stations:*

































toquielkan said:


> Long escalatorin the New Plaza de Armas station, lets remember that the "new station" will be just behind the l5


The "new station" will be *under* ("bajo") the L5, not "behind" ("detrás" in Spanish)


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

> The "new station" will be under ("bajo") the L5, not "behind" ("detrás" in Spanish)


gracias por la corrección


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Its official. Jan 22 will open the new line 3.


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

The interiors of some Line 3 stations (each one with its distinctive colour), opening next January 22nd:

*Cardenal Caro*









*Plaza Chacabuco*









*Vivaceta*









*Universidad de Chile*









*Matta*









*Monseñor Eyzaguirre*









*Chile España*









*Villa Frei y Plaza Egaña*

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBsRDsGRhQCK/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BsRDsGRhQCK

*Fernando Castillo Velasco*









A view of the very long stairs at Plaza de Armas station (transfer between Lines 1 and 3):



ferro_ said:


> ^^A raíz de esa nota se me ocurrió buscar sobre el proyecto Plaza de Almas, y me tope con estas fotos de Plaza de Armas, hay otras antiguas del túnel en el que se ve igual al recién estrenado de Tobalaba, supongo que no serán cavernas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also today, Metro de Santiago released this meme with all the stations' colours:











Source

1 = Plaza Egaña
2 = Villa Frei
3 = Chile España
4 = Ñuñoa
5 = Monseñor Eyzaguirre
6 = Irarrázaval
7 = Matta
8 = Parque Almagro
9 = Universidad de Chile
10 = Plaza de Armas
11 = Puente Cal y Canto
12 = Hospitales
13 = Plaza Chacabuco
14 = Conchalí
15 = Vivaceta
16 = Fernando Castillo Velasco
17 = Cardenal Caro
18 = Los Libertadores


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

A view inside Line 3 "Universidad de Chile" station, opening this Tuesday (January 22nd):


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

today is the big day !


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

The new Line 3 stations look very beautiful!


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Finally Line 3 opened today. Chilean newspaper El Mercurio made a gallery with a lot of photos from Parque Almagro station:


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

After the today´s inaguration, will follow this inagurations. 


los Libertadores Interchange station :july 2019
Vespucio norte garages : july 2020
Linea 2 Extensión : 2022
Linea 3 Extensión : 2022
Linea 4 Extensión : 2025
Line 7: 2026
Line 8: 2027
Line 9:2027


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

From the Chilean Forum posted by: Supermega



Supermega said:


> Dejo unas fotos y videos que hice hoy:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Posted in the Chilean forum by: Richon



Richon said:


> Combinación cal y canto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

A view of Plaza de Armas station:



crmaldon said:


> Mira esas bóvedas, papá...


The transfer section between Lines 3 and 5 at Plaza de Armas station:


camc1804 said:


> Acá una foto del pasillo de combinación de Plaza de Armas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A part of the platform at Los Libertadores station (including the symbol that identifies the station):


largoparentesis said:


>


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

A Chilean member of the forum made a trip inside Line 3 with a lot of photos:

*The opening moment at Parque Almagro station*


ariveram92 said:


> Hola a todos:
> Les comento que hoy temprano llegué a Parque Almagro esperando la inauguración de Línea 3. No había tanta gente a las 08.15, ya a las 08.30 se sumó gente que pasaba y luego se llenó.
> 
> 
> ...


*A stop at Universidad de Chile station*


ariveram92 said:


> Por otro lado, la Universidad Central falló en no entregar a tiempo el mural, que no se como lo pondrán hno:
> 
> Luego de sacar la mayoría de fotos partí a conocer Universidad de Chile. Una estación amplia con 2 salidas para la combinación. La primera viniendo desde Parque Almagro, es la salida con dirección a L1 Los Dominicos, y la siguiente, es L1 San Pablo.
> 
> ...


*Plaza de Armas station:*


ariveram92 said:


> Luego, seguí mi paso por Plaza de Armas que posee una sola conexión a L5 (es más fácil que colapse) y es más larga, que Vía Suecia, con curva en la que se aprecia la construcción de la conexión a Plaza de Maipú, la gran escalera al cielo, y luego otra escalera que se encuentra en la mesanina y no en el andén (hay que subir para luego bajar), y ví que la estación es similar a Los Leones con sus escaleras que entorpecen el andén.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Puente Cal y Canto station*


ariveram92 said:


> Nuevamente bajé, y seguí hacia Cal y Canto. Al llegar, por dirección Los Libertadores, hay una salida grande, hay que subir unas escaleras, para luego llegar al segundo nivel de la mesanina de L3, luego otra escalera gigantesca, para llegar a un nivel intermedio que hacia el final está la conexión hacia Vespucio Norte, existe una pequeña escalera y se llega a la salida con dirección La Cisterna.


*Hospitales station*


ariveram92 said:


> Luego seguí hasta Hospitales, cuyo color burdeo granate me gustó. Me di la vuelta y me fui a Matta, con su salida única similar a Parque Almagro. Luego, aproveche de grabar un vídeo en la que se aprecia la conexión San Eugenio (tercera vía) entre Matta e Irarrázaval, y de ahí seguí hasta Castillo Velasco.


*Matta station*


ariveram92 said:


>


*Fernando Castillo Velasco station*


ariveram92 said:


> Mientras iba por el tramo de Pza Egaña y FCV sentí que iba mas lento el tren, no se cómo fue durante el día (yo andaba por ahí como las 11)


*Plaza Egaña*


ariveram92 said:


> Me baje rápidamente de FCV para cambiar de andén e irme a Plaza Egaña.
> 
> Con respecto a Plaza Egaña, la encontré mucho más fácil que Plaza de Armas. Hay 2 salidas en que se sube escalera, se llega a la mesanina, se suben nuevamente otras escaleras totalmente mecánicas y se llega a un nivel que conectas hacia Plaza de Puente Alto, luego si quieres ir en dirección Tobalaba, nuevamente tomas las escaleras y llegas al nivel de la mesanina de L4. Actualmente la ex salida de Plaza Egaña se encuentra en construcción, y sólo se puede salir por las salidas de L4 (la que da al Mall, o la que da a Vespucio con Irarrazabal, sector surponiente)


*Chile España station*


ariveram92 said:


> Luego, me fui a Chile España, similar a Matta en mesanina y accesos. (Ideal es observar cómo será la combinación de L8 en Chile España y L9 en Matta)


*Ñuñoa station*


ariveram92 said:


> Posteriormente, fui a Ñuñoa, cuya conexión con L6 es la dirección de FCV subiendo escaleras, y pronto se llega al nivel central donde en otro acceso se encuentra para descender a L6 (el cruce más sencillo que he visto)


*Irarrázaval station*


ariveram92 said:


> Luego, me baje en Irarrazabal, a la que encuentro una conexión mucho más fácil que Plaza de Armas con respecto a la L5. La única lata es tener que pasar por un puente muy penca para llegar a la salida a Vicente Valdés (similar solución a la que hay cuando se quiere ir a San Pablo desde Baquedano)


*Return to Parque Almagro station*


ariveram92 said:


> Por último, cerca de las 12.40 llegue a Parque Almagro, ahí pude sacar fotos desde la escalera en la se aprecia la Basílica de Los Sacramentinos, la plazoleta con su pileta y el tótem de Metro.


The two commemorative designs for "bip!" smart card:


ariveram92 said:


> PD: La primera vez que entré a Parque Almagro me compré una bip conmemorativa (la de las estaciones) y el tarde en la UdeChile me compré otra y me salió las 3 dedos xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

A special report published by a Santiago newspaper with information about the new line 3. Take special norte in the advertisement of many of the companies that work in this project. Many Spanish companies (Ferrovial, Abengoa, etc) 




Seba90 said:


> En El Mercurio de ayer martes circuló un suplemento especial relacionado con la apertura de la L3:


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Pictures of Plaza de Armas station.

Pics posted by: aoz1974



aoz1974 said:


> Aquí fotos que tomé en metro Plaza de Armas


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I would like to congratulate the Santiago area on the opening of its new metro line, three decades after it was first planned (in the mid-1980s). It's hard to believe that since then, Lines 4 and 5 of this metro were developed and opened while line 3 remained shelved until the decision was made to revive it in 2010.

#BetterLateThanNever


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> I would like to congratulate the Santiago area on the opening of its new metro line, three decades after it was first planned (in the mid-1980s). It's hard to believe that since then, Lines 4 and 5 of this metro were developed and opened while line 3 remained shelved until the decision was made to revive it in 2010.
> 
> #BetterLateThanNever


Thank you  our post in nor very popular like others, but still we open new lines and that is what it matters.


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

A few new images

Posted on the Chilean forum by: Tryambakam



Tryambakam said:


> Ayer tuve la oportunidad de dármelas de turista en mi propia ciudad y recorrí algo de la Línea 3 (estaciones Ñuñoa, Chile España, Monseñor Eyzaguirre, Cal y Canto, U. de Chile y Plaza de Armas)
> 
> Comparto las opiniones generales que se han expuesto acá y quería hilar más fino en algunas impresiones con algunas fotos:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks amazing. So spacious. Really not used to that in Europe.


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jim856796 said:


> I would like to congratulate the Santiago area on the opening of its new metro line, three decades after it was first planned (in the mid-1980s). It's hard to believe that since then, Lines 4 and 5 of this metro were developed and opened while line 3 remained shelved until the decision was made to revive it in 2010.
> 
> #BetterLateThanNever


In the 90s, the priority was to extend the subway towards the recently developed neighbourhoods of La Florida instead of the communes north of Santiago. That's why the Line 3 project was indefinitely shelved until 2010s.

After a lot of years, finally the numbering of the lines is correlative :lol:


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Seba90 said:


> After a lot of years, finally the numbering of the lines is correlative :lol:


my OCD is thankfull 

The public transport in Santiago is not just metro, its mostly made by buses, so lets see that. Under the planification of new contracts, different companies are offering their buses. The new contracts will require AS MANDATORY the use of euro 6 engines, A/C in all units, secure cabins for the drivers and a specific interior design, also the exterior all buses will have only one standar color. 

Images originally posted by: kurotashio



kurotashio said:


> *Marcopolo Torino* | Foto: InformanTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also a video of one of the new Mercedes Benz OC500 Euro 6 with a Brazilian made CAIO body


----------



## toquielkan (Jun 13, 2008)

Good news from the commuter rail Metrotren Nos. It was evaluated with a 6.7 (with 7 as 100%) by their own passengers. 

Commuter rails are new in Santiago, and this one open just in 2014.


https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrotren_Nos


----------



## Ignacebm (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Some days ago, Metrotren Rancagua (a commuter rail service between Santiago and neighboring Rancagua) improved its schedule, adding new times (highlighted in yellow):

















Source

The minister of Transport, Gloria Hutt, explains the improvements, which include free wifi at all Metrotren Rancagua stations and new rail crossings, with the road passing under the railway:





A news report about Metrotren Rancagua and their new schedule:


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

We are plenty of good news about public transport in Santiago:

Yesterday the authorities approved the environmental study of "Metrotren Melipilla", a new commuter rail service between Santiago's Central Station and the city of Melipilla (on the southwest of Metropolitan Region, heading San Antonio). According to government sources, the works will begin in 2020, and is expected that the service could be opening in 2025.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128764444031373312https://twitter.com/ahoranoticiasAN/status/1128764444031373312


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128783656963719169https://twitter.com/MTTChile/status/1128783656963719169


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128784506566205440https://twitter.com/GrupoEFE/status/1128784506566205440


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128774272699293701https://twitter.com/presidencia_cl/status/1128774272699293701

And today authorities introduced the Aptis bus prototype that will be on trial during 3 months on the streets of Las Condes (northeastern commune of Santiago). The bus will start its service on May 20th.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129032756325953536https://twitter.com/DTPMet/status/1129032756325953536


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129037169681731584https://twitter.com/DTPMet/status/1129037169681731584


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129034199304986627https://twitter.com/DTPMet/status/1129034199304986627


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129047121942982656https://twitter.com/Alstom/status/1129047121942982656


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

Apart from announcing the much-awaited train lines between the nation's capital and the ports of Valparaíso and San Antonio to be declared of public interest and that they (the authorities) were preparing to call for an international tender, President Sebastián Piñera also confirmed during the annual presidential speech to the nation, the following Santiago Metro projects which already had been announced and are finally going to be built:

- Line 7

- Line 8

- Line 9

- Line 10 (he accidentally mentioned this one before, but never officially announced it in the same way like the previous ones - until now)

- Extension of Line 2 to San Bernardo

- Extension of Line 3 to Quilicura

- Extension of Line 4 to Bajos de Mena

- Extension of Line 6 to Isidora Goyenechea

The 'new' one to be added to the list is the announcement of building a train line from Santiago to Arturo Merino Benitez International Airport. 

*SIDE NOTE:* Talks about building a metro, tram or train which would connect Santiago with its International Airport have been going on for years… 

*Source: * https://www.emol.com/noticias/Nacio...ir-las-ciudades-de-Santiago-y-Valparaiso.html


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, actually Lines 7, 8 and 9 were announced more than a year ago (Line 7 was announced by former president Michelle Bachelet on their last Public Account [a.k.a. "State of the Nation"] in June 2017, and Lines 8 and 9 were announced also by current president Piñera on the Public Account of June 2018). "Line 10" was accidentally mentioned by Piñera during the opening of Line 3 (January 2019), but public interest was growing during these months about the possible route.

Anyway, by 2027 the Metro network will change from this...









...to this.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

^^
Thus my text: "...which already had been announced" - At least all of them except for that 'accidental' slip of the tongue back in January 2019 when he happened/'happened' to mention Line 10 and then we've got the ongoing _thingy_ between the city and the airport; will it be a tram, metro, train, bus, auto rickshaw, electric scooter, skateboard, who knows…
He mentioned now the word 'train', we'll see what happens.


----------



## slaz (Sep 8, 2017)

Wouldn't it make a lot of sense to extend Line 7 to the airport?


----------



## matias93 (May 17, 2016)

slaz said:


> Wouldn't it make a lot of sense to extend Line 7 to the airport?


Yes, but the regulations around metro planning are very strict respecting to 'social profitability', mainly standing for how many people will live around the 'effect area' of the new line; as there is a substantive expanse of industrial lots between the airport and the westernmost residential zones, any extension proposal -as reviewed by the current methods- would fall outsie of the required threshold of social profitability, and thus discarded.

Given that changing the evaluation method would trigger planning changes on the whole country, the government is most probably trying to bypass the issue by proposing something that is not metro, and that can be designed by different standards. It's not the best solution, but is the one that causes the less friction.


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

There's two 2 good news about Metro de Santiago expansion for the next years:

Yesterday the president of Metro de Santiago, Louis de Grange, unveiled a mystery that surrounded public opinion from last year: Line 8 will have its terminal station in Isidora Goyenechea station (originally planned as a transfer station only between lines 6 and 7), and not Los Leones station (transfer between lines 1, 6 and 8) as it was stated in June 2018. With that announcement, Line 8 will extend its length about 800 m to the north.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140345590578069510https://twitter.com/louisdegrange/status/1140345590578069510



> Line 8 will connect with L7 and L6 in station on Vitacura/Andrés Bello (_Isidora Goyenechea_)


Today, he stated that there's a plan to extend Line 9 from Santa Lucía (the proposed terminal station when the line was announced in June 2018) to Cal y Canto (transfer station between lines 2, 3 and 7), but that extension will be made after the opening of Line 9 (expected to 2027).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140617037351477249https://twitter.com/louisdegrange/status/1140617037351477249



> In the engineering of the Line 9 an extension from Santa Lucía (L1) to Cal y Canto (L2-L3-L7) will be considered, but the construction will be sequential.


These expansions were featured in a map present on a permanent exhibition at La Moneda station, but since then Metro hasn't made an official announcement about that (until yesterday when De Grange tweeted about that):



takatoheavenly said:


>


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Double post


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Does Santiago have the best public transit in South America? It surely feels that way.


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

It is going well, but I feel tempted to suggest sending Line 4A around Highway 70 and into Line 4 at Tobalaba to create an orbital route and reduce pressure on the central sections. Paris is doing something similar with the Grand Paris Express.


----------



## Seba90 (Sep 7, 2011)

Antje said:


> It is going well, but I feel tempted to suggest sending Line 4A around Highway 70 and into Line 4 at Tobalaba to create an orbital route and reduce pressure on the central sections. Paris is doing something similar with the Grand Paris Express.


I think that many users from the Chilean forum have proposed something like that. It's not clear if Metro would build that extension sometime in a near future, but in the meantime there's a proposal for extending Line 4A to the eastern (along Highway 70 [Américo Vespucio avenue]) from La Cisterna station (existing transfer with Line 2) to Lo Espejo (one of the only 3 communes of Santiago that doesn't have a Metro line inside their limits; the others being Huechuraba and Lo Barnechea) and making a transfer with "Metrotren Melipilla" (a new suburban rail service that will begin construction the next year), but many claim that this extension could extend even further and reach Del Sol station (transfer with Line 5 in Maipú).

The proposed extension of Line 4A is marked in turquoise on this map:










Lo Barnechea (other of the communes that doesn't have Metro) are planning to carry studies along with the municipalities of Las Condes and Vitacura to extend Line 7 (that will open in 2026) to La Dehesa, a wealthy neighbourhood of Lo Barnechea.

The proposed extension of Line 7 is marked in white on this map:


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

Hello,

Looking in the news I'm seeing there are massive disturbs happening in Santiago after a fare increase and the metro will remain closed for this weekend. Many stations (19, AFAIK) were destroyed, and some also were burned.


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

A-B said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking in the news I'm seeing there are massive disturbs happening in Santiago after a fare increase and the metro will remain closed for this weekend. Many stations (19, AFAIK) were destroyed, and some also were burned.


*https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-19/chile-government-declares-state-of-emergency-amid-subway-riots*



> Pinera’s announcement came after the worst protests in decades hit Santiago -- more than 70 subway stations were damaged, buses were set on fire and stores were looted. The protests, essentially against income inequality, prompted the government to announce a state of emergency in the capital, resulting in soldiers being deployed on the streets. The army has set a curfew in the city from 10 p.m.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chile students' mass fare-dodging expands into city-wide protest *



> The campaign erupted when secondary school students began to jump barriers in groups following a fare rise on 6 October, which put Santiago’s metro among the most expensive in Latin America at 830 pesos ($1.17) during the rush hour. Bus prices also climbed as part of the changes.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From 2017...

*Economic Inequality in Chile a Major Burden for the Poor*



> According to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD), economic inequality in Chile is a major problem.* Its Gini coefficient value stands at a record 0.50, one of the highest inequality coefficients in the world.* Gini coefficients are used to measure the wealth distribution across many countries. It is a numerical value ranging from a minimum of zero (perfectly equal) to a maximum of one (perfectly unequal).
> Consequently, the incomes of the richest 10 percent are around 26 times higher than the incomes of the poorest 10 percent of the population. Despite having a burgeoning economy, the existing economic inequality in Chile may impede social and economic progress in the long run. The foundation of the problem stems from an ineffective and inequitable taxation system, which often creates a massive tax burden on the poor.





> *Additionally, Chile has also had to juggle the issue of corruption at the hands of the rich and powerful oligarchs in the country. *These powerful entities often evade tax. Similarly, the Ministry of Public Services PPP unit has also been caught up in various corruption scandals since 2002 due to the lack of resources and misallocation of funds.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Trains are highly damaged too! Can't believe what happened:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B30-ujQntj6/?utm_source=ig_web_options_share_sheet

https://www.instagram.com/p/B30Jxb-lwte/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

I don't think that they will resume service that fast...


----------



## urbanflight (Dec 12, 2018)

Instead of rising fares for people who use an ecological transport mode the governments should/must increase instead the taxes on destructive fossil fuels.


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

11 stations totally burned, another 11 partilly burned, 41 with multiples damages and 17 with minor damages. 6 trains damaged, and 3 burned.Also lines 4, 4A and 5 suffered damages on electrical and signaling systems. These lines will remain closed for the coming months. Financial losses are estimated in 300 million USD.

Only line 1 will operate on this Monday with restricted services.

https://www.biobiochile.cl/noticias...s-presentan-danos-por-masivas-protestas.shtml


----------



## fafalulu (Sep 23, 2019)

urbanflight said:


> Instead of rising fares for people who use an ecological transport mode the governments should/must increase instead the taxes on destructive fossil fuels.


I would rather opt for expanding of payed-parking areas and higher parking fees instead of tax on fuel. Remember, high price on gasoline brings higher prices on food as well. Private transport should be more expensive, but you can reach it through parking fees and not gas tax.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I think that those who use violence are never be right.


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

More 3 stations on line 1 closed (which is operating only between Pajaritos and Los Dominicos) after starting operations (Tobalaba, Universidad Católica and Salvador). Operations with buses are being reinforced.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186326596724113409


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

any damage to brand-new lines 3 and 6?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

some photos of the destruction...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...arment-factory-metro-fare-riots-continue.html









Elisa Correa station (L4)

https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/10/21/06/19978128-7595349-image-a-34_1571637507091.jpg[img]

[img]https://i.dailymail.co.uk/1s/2019/10/20/05/19945790-7591383-image-a-124_1571544073552.jpg




































entrance to metro station



























Plaza de Maipu station (L5)









https://www.biobiochile.cl/noticias...s-danos-en-plaza-de-maipu-tras-protesta.shtml

more photos here: https://www.infobae.com/america/fot...ozos-en-la-red-mas-moderna-de-america-latina/


----------



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

How stupid. They're destroying their own world class mass transit. hno:


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

Lines 1, 3 and 6 are opened today, however on lines 3 and 6, most intermediate stations remain closed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186945707644805120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186946385230385153


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

I know the protestors are right to raise concerns about climate change and social inequality… but not like this.


----------



## tenderforever (Aug 18, 2011)

This is an insane act that's highly destructive to the very things that the protesters support. 

Hopefully this doesn't put Chile's metro expansion plans in jeopardy.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

I know many cities in the world that would love to have such a beautiful Métro system like the one they have in Santiago.I understand protestors demands but there are many other ways to get what one wants without destroying people's property....Who will pay for all this...The taxpayers.


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

Starting today, lines 2 and 5 are operating. However only the stations listed on these tweets are open.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187674515029012480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1187675356364455936
Lines 4 and 4A remain closed.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Ultramatic said:


> How stupid. They're destroying their own world class mass transit. hno:


Exactly. Meanwhile, the wealthy live on driving their own cars. These protesters are throwing a tantrum like violent 5 year olds.


----------



## Ignacebm (Jan 25, 2017)

It's been really sad to see how some trains already burned. hno:
Fortunately enough, lines 3 and 6 only had 'minor' damage on some of their entrances, like some shattered escalator glass panels and a sh*t load of graffiti on walls, but thankfully no damage on electrification systems or anything serious.

This is Line 2, which had some serious damage on its electrification system (third rail), there might have been some sort of metallic debris left on the tracks that caused an electric arc:

1:08 onwards


----------



## A-B (Apr 22, 2019)

Updating the thread

Lines 4 and 4A are reopened.

This is the current situation.










Source: https://twitter.com/metrodesantiago/status/1202581269428817920


----------

